# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مسابقة ثورات مصر بين الماضي و الحاضر

## ابن طيبة

*مسابقة ثورات مصر بين الماضي و الحاضر* 
    
*مسابقة تتناول تاريخ مصر منذ زمن مينا و حتي قيام ثورة اللوتس في 25 يناير 2011* 
*جاري اعداد شروط المسابقة و فريق العمل الخاص بها و كذلك جوائزها و تاريخ بدايتها* 
*انتظرونا* 
*و انتظركم* 




> *(ممكن عمل مسابقة في تاريخ الثورات مثلا و عقد مقارنات بينها لبيان تميز ثورة 25 يناير)*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مواعيد المسابقة*
*يوم الخميس اسبوعيا
الساعة العاشرة مساءا
* *" الميعاد ده مش هيتغير و الا نطلع كلنا علي اقرب قسم "*

*
طريقة عرض المسابقة*
*سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة*  
*طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط*
*تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة* 
*حساب نقاط الاجابات بالترتيب
اول اجابة 5 نقاط
ثاني اجابة 4 نقاط
ثالث اجابة 3 نقاط
رابع اجابة نقطتين
الاجابات من الخامس و حتي مرور 48 ساعة من وضع السؤال 
تحديدا و حتي كل يوم سبت الساعة العاشرة مساءا نقطة واحدة

في حالة قيام المتسابق بوضع مداخلة في موضوع
عن الثورة محل السؤال سيتم اضافة نقاط الي رصيده كالتالي
افضل مداخلة 5 نقاط
افضل ثاني مداخلة 4 نقاط
افضل ثالث مداخلة 3 نقاط
افضل رابع مداخلة نقطتان 
افضل خامس مداخلة نقطة واحدة
*
*و حساب نقاط المداخلات يتوقف علي** حسب طريقة طرح الموضوع*
*و توثيقه و اعتماده و ذكره للمصادر التي اعتمد عليها في موضوعه

*  *موعد ادراج الاجابة* 
*لكل متسابق الحق في الاجابة علي سؤال المسابقة خلال 48 ساعة من ادراج السؤال*
*اي موعد بعد ذلك لن ينظر اليه*  
*فريق عمل المسابقة* 
*التصميمات و النواحي الفنية*
*فنانة المنتدي* 
*loly_h* 
*شعر و زجل
شاعر الرومانسية*
 *
الجوائز*
*المركز الاول : كتاب فجر الضمير -جيمس هنري بريستد*
*المركز الثاني : كتاب تعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية -عبدالحليم نور الدين*
*المركز الثالث : مصر القديمة -عبدالحميد زايد* 
*ان شاء الله المسابقة مستمرة حتي رمضان
**و كل اربع حلقات هنعلن الفائزين بالثلاث مراكز الاولي*
*و توزع الجوائز كل اربع حلقات*


*موعدنا معكم مع اولي الحلقات* *يوم الخميس 21-4-2011* 
*انتظركم*

----------


## اليمامة

يا سلام يا سلام
اهو كدا المسابقات واللا بلاش
وعودة لأيام الحظ ..والفرفشة ..والثقافة والمعرفة
ورجب
ههههههههه
ممكن ترجع الأيام دى ؟

شكرا يا أستاذ معتز .. :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا سلام يا سلام
> اهو كدا المسابقات واللا بلاش
> وعودة لأيام الحظ ..والفرفشة ..والثقافة والمعرفة
> ورجب
> ههههههههه
> ممكن ترجع الأيام دى ؟
> 
> شكرا يا أستاذ معتز ..


*ههههههههههههههه
هيرجع رجب تاني يا ندي 
و ان شاء الله تكون مسابقة رائعة بتواجد الجميع
*

----------


## قلب مصر

فكرة جميلة ورائعة  :f: 
واشتياق لأيام جميلة في أبناء مصر
كل الشكر ليك ابن طيبة على هذه الروح الحلوة
وإن شاء الله الأيام الجميلة ترجع وبقوة كمان
في انتظار التفاصيل ومعرفة تاريخ ثورات مصر عبر الزمان
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فكرة جميلة ورائعة 
> واشتياق لأيام جميلة في أبناء مصر
> كل الشكر ليك ابن طيبة على هذه الروح الحلوة
> وإن شاء الله الأيام الجميلة ترجع وبقوة كمان
> في انتظار التفاصيل ومعرفة تاريخ ثورات مصر عبر الزمان


*الاروع هو تواجدك اختنا ام يوسف
و باذن الله يرجع ابناء مصر كما عهدناهم دائما 
طيبة و نقاء قلب و حب في الله
دمتي بكل خير

*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فكرة جميلة ومسابقة اجمل يا استاذ معتز 
ان شاء الله اشترك معاكم بس ادونى فرصة اراجع معلوماتى التاريخية  
  يعنى ما تبدأوش قبل ما اذاااااكر

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فكرة جميلة ومسابقة اجمل يا استاذ معتز 
> ان شاء الله اشترك معاكم بس ادونى فرصة اراجع معلوماتى التاريخية  
>   يعنى ما تبدأوش قبل ما اذاااااكر


*هههههههههه
كده احنا هنبتدي بعد خمس سنين يا جيهان الحقي خلصي بسرعة لان بالكتير قدامنا اسبوعين
نفسي اعرف بيجيبي الوشوش دي منين و خاصة بتاعة توت عنخ امون دي
و خلي بالك من مهلبية حكيم عيون
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله ..
إيه الحواوة دي 
انا كده هيجرالي حاجة من الفرحة 
اما اروح بقى ادور على ايمان ولمسة فالياكشاوية قادموووووووووون 
يا ايماااااااااااان يا لمممممسة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله ..
> إيه الحواوة دي 
> انا كده هيجرالي حاجة من الفرحة 
> اما اروح بقى ادور على ايمان ولمسة فالياكشاوية قادموووووووووون 
> يا ايماااااااااااان يا لمممممسة


هههههههههه
حرام عليك يا مصراوية 
بلاش الياكشوية بالله عليكي
يعني هنبتدي بالياكشوية و بعد كده حكيم يدخل بالمهلبية 
هنروح كلنا في شربة مية 
علي فكرة لمسة و ايمان هاطلب من ابن البلد يوقفهم و انت كمان 
عشان اريح دماغي من الاول
الف شكر علي مرورك يا سارة
 :f2:

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ ابن طيبة

فكرة جميلة جدا ومسابقة أكيد حلوة
وأشتقنا لأيام المسابقات والروح الحلوة
ويارب كلنا والمنتدى بخير
منتظرين على أحر من الجمر

شكرا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههه
> حرام عليك يا مصراوية 
> بلاش الياكشوية بالله عليكي
> يعني هنبتدي بالياكشوية و بعد كده حكيم يدخل بالمهلبية 
> هنروح كلنا في شربة مية 
> علي فكرة لمسة و ايمان هاطلب من ابن البلد يوقفهم و انت كمان 
> عشان اريح دماغي من الاول
> الف شكر علي مرورك يا سارة


واهون عليك يا استاذ معتز ؟؟
طيب لما تخليهم يوقفوني مين اللي هيجاوب على الحلقة بتاعت ثورة باب اللوق غيري ؟ 
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> الله ..
> إيه الحواوة دي 
> انا كده هيجرالي حاجة من الفرحة 
> اما اروح بقى ادور على ايمان ولمسة فالياكشاوية قادموووووووووون 
> يا ايماااااااااااان يا لمممممسة


  ::   :: 

يا أمجادكم يا ياكاشوة ..
ومن بعد الثورة هاطيحوا فينا ماحدش هايعرف يوقفكم عند حدكم غير رجب..
انت فين يا رجب !!
انزل زحلقة بالمهلبية ..وأدب الياكشاوية 
قبل ليلة باب اللوق الموعودة 
 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ ابن طيبة
> 
> فكرة جميلة جدا ومسابقة أكيد حلوة
> وأشتقنا لأيام المسابقات والروح الحلوة
> ويارب كلنا والمنتدى بخير
> منتظرين على أحر من الجمر
> 
> شكرا


*اهلا نوفا
يا رب تكوني معانا 
و تلحقي تجاوبي قبل " اخوانا " اللي بلاش نقول اسمهم دلوقتي لحسن يطلعولنا
منتظرينك معانا باذن الله
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> واهون عليك يا استاذ معتز ؟؟
> طيب لما تخليهم يوقفوني مين اللي هيجاوب على الحلقة بتاعت ثورة باب اللوق غيري ؟


 *ثورة باب اللوق ؟
هي الثورة قامت من شوية
ده تشويه متعمد للتاريخ يا كبيرة الياكشوية
ماشي يا سارة لما نشوف اخرتها معاك 
عموما هي باب اللوق داخلة في ميدان التحرير ممكن نعديها
علي الله ما تطلعيش علينا بثورة الدرب الاحمر
و لا ثورة اليكشاوية 
*

----------


## nariman

في الانتظار..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> في الانتظار..


 *الحبر خلص من القلم و لا ايه يا نرمين ؟
بكرة يا ستي هنحط الشروط
اسيبك لانك شاكلك واكلة سدالحنك ... علي فكرة انا لسه عامله دلوقت ممكن ابعت لك طبق
مستنينك معانا باذن الله
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*يا مسابقاتك يا ابن طيبه 

طبعا انا معك اهه 

بس مش زى كل مسابقة مكسبش حاجة 

ابعت لى الاسئلة والاجابات والجايزة 

واعلن ان المركز الاول محجوز لاسكندرانى 

صباحك فل يا معتز*

----------


## nariman

> *الحبر خلص من القلم و لا ايه يا نرمين ؟*
> *بكرة يا ستي هنحط الشروط*
> *اسيبك لانك شاكلك واكلة سدالحنك ... علي فكرة انا لسه عامله دلوقت ممكن ابعت لك طبق*
> *مستنينك معانا باذن الله*
> **


*والله ولا بطيقه.. بس اعمل ايه الحنك عندي بيتسد لوحده*  :: 

 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *يا مسابقاتك يا ابن طيبه 
> 
> طبعا انا معك اهه 
> 
> بس مش زى كل مسابقة مكسبش حاجة 
> 
> ابعت لى الاسئلة والاجابات والجايزة 
> 
> واعلن ان المركز الاول محجوز لاسكندرانى 
> ...


 *منور يا اسكندراني
الجوائز كلها بتاعتك
بس انت فتح عنيك  
صباحك زي الورد
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *والله ولا بطيقه.. بس اعمل ايه الحنك عندي بيتسد لوحده*


 ه*ههههههههههههه
ربنا يسعد ايامك يا نرمين
و يفضل حنكك مظلل بابتسامة دائمة لا تغيب
انا لقيتك كانك رميتي الكلمة و جريتي
قلت ما ينفعش نسبها تجري 
نخليها ترد تاني
صباحك ابيض زي الفل
معطر بنسائم حرية مصر
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *مواعيد المسابقة*
> *يوم الخميس اسبوعيا*
> 
> *طريقة عرض المسابقة
> سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة 
> 
> طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط
> تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة و سيمنح المتسابق علي ذلك نقطة واحدة
> و اي متسابق سيجاوب سيحصل علي نقطة واحدة
> ...


طب يوم الخميس الصبح ولا بليل ولا الفجر ولا امتى ؟

طب افرض انا فزت مركز اول وعاجبني الكتاب بتاع المركز التاني والتالت اعمل ايه 
(اعتصام ..جمعة تريليونية..انقلاب عسكري ..ارضى بالأمر الواقع)..اختر من بين القوسين  :: 

كمان ناقص اهم شرط 
ان يكون المتسابقون جميعا من مواليد السادس من مارس عام 1988 ميلاديا في مقر المستشفى الإيطالي بالعباسية  :: 
اه وبالمناسبة اي حد هيترجم كلمة العباسية على مزاجه ترجمة كده ولا كده يبقى هوا الجاني على نفسه  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طب يوم الخميس الصبح ولا بليل ولا الفجر ولا امتى ؟
> 
> طب افرض انا فزت مركز اول وعاجبني الكتاب بتاع المركز التاني والتالت اعمل ايه 
> (اعتصام ..جمعة تريليونية..انقلاب عسكري ..ارضى بالأمر الواقع)..اختر من بين القوسين 
> 
> كمان ناقص اهم شرط 
> ان يكون المتسابقون جميعا من مواليد السادس من مارس عام 1988 ميلاديا في مقر المستشفى الإيطالي بالعباسية 
> اه وبالمناسبة اي حد هيترجم كلمة العباسية على مزاجه ترجمة كده ولا كده يبقى هوا الجاني على نفسه


*كنت متاكد ان الوحيدة اللي هتفط و تنط و تكت و تعترض علي الشروط 
هي كبيرة الياكشوية جبلي و بحري 
يا ستي يوم الخميس في اي وقت و اول ما تنزل المسابقة احسبي 48 ساعة عشان
تقولي الحل قبلها
علي الله بس مش كل مرة تطلع ثورة باب اللوق
و دلوقتي شكلك بتنمري علي ثورة العباسية
لما نشوف مخبيلنا ثورات ايه تاني
عموما و علينا بخير ابقي اختاري الكتاب اللي انت عايزاه
بس اكسبي انت الاول
منورة ي سارة
*

----------


## loly_h

> *يا مسابقاتك يا ابن طيبه 
> 
> طبعا انا معك اهه 
> 
> بس مش زى كل مسابقة مكسبش حاجة 
> 
> ابعت لى الاسئلة والاجابات والجايزة 
> 
> واعلن ان المركز الاول محجوز لاسكندرانى 
> ...







> *منور يا اسكندراني
> الجوائز كلها بتاعتك
> بس انت فتح عنيك  
> صباحك زي الورد
> *


*ياسلاااااااااام

هو إحنا فينا من كده؟؟؟

طب شرط اساسى بأه علشان اشارككم فى المسابقة

إسكندرانى يخسر

ولو على سارة انا هعملها ثورة مضادة وهنعملها عصر يوم الخميس ( فى الطراوة)

ومقرها باب الشعرية ...*

----------


## سماح عطية

*ليس لي باع في المسابقات ،* 
*ولكني بإذن الله سأتابع المعلومات التي سترد بهذا الموضوع ، والتي أظنها قيمة .*

*سلّمك الله أستاذ معتز من كل سوء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ياسلاااااااااام
> 
> هو إحنا فينا من كده؟؟؟
> 
> طب شرط اساسى بأه علشان اشارككم فى المسابقة
> 
> إسكندرانى يخسر
> 
> ولو على سارة انا هعملها ثورة مضادة وهنعملها عصر يوم الخميس ( فى الطراوة)
> ...


*بصراحة يا لولي دي مسابقة ديموقراطية 
يعني اسكندراني هيكسب لما يدفع 
لو دفعتي اكتر طبعا هتكسبي 
شوفتي منتهي الديموقراطية و العدالة و الحرية 
انت بس تؤمري يا فنانة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *ليس لي باع في المسابقات ،* 
> *ولكني بإذن الله سأتابع المعلومات التي سترد بهذا الموضوع ، والتي أظنها قيمة .*
> 
> *سلّمك الله أستاذ معتز من كل سوء*


*انت تنوري في اي وقت يا استاذة سماح
و ان شاء الله هتوصلك معلومات 
يمكن لاول مرة تتنشر علي النت
منورة يا استاذة
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *مواعيد المسابقة*
> *يوم الخميس اسبوعيا*
> 
> *طريقة عرض المسابقة
> سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة 
> 
> طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط
> تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة و سيمنح المتسابق علي ذلك نقطة واحدة
> و اي متسابق سيجاوب سيحصل علي نقطة واحدة
> ...



الشروط والجوايز كلها هايلة يا استاذ معتز تسلم ايدك   

بس حضرتك ما وضحتش مدى المسابقة قد ايه  يعنى هاتستمر شهر ولا اتنين ولا تلاتة  
 وكمان النقط الخمسة اللى هاياخدها اى حد ينزل موضوع عن الثورة فى قاعة التاريخ هاتبقى تقديرية يعنى كله هاياخد الخمس درجات فى حالة تنزيل موضوع ولا على حسب جودة الموضوع وثراءه مثلا ...؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الشروط والجوايز كلها هايلة يا استاذ معتز تسلم ايدك   
> 
> بس حضرتك ما وضحتش مدى المسابقة قد ايه  يعنى هاتستمر شهر ولا اتنين ولا تلاتة  
>  وكمان النقط الخمسة اللى هاياخدها اى حد ينزل موضوع عن الثورة فى قاعة التاريخ هاتبقى تقديرية يعنى كله هاياخد الخمس درجات فى حالة تنزيل موضوع ولا على حسب جودة الموضوع وثراءه مثلا ...؟؟؟!!!!


جيهان ..
استاذ معتز مش المفروض يوضح تاني 

ويوضح ليه أساسا ؟





















اذا كانت المراكز الثلاثة محجوزة للياكشاوية 
حاجة غريبة والله  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان ..
> استاذ معتز مش المفروض يوضح تاني 
> 
> ويوضح ليه أساسا ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه ماشى يا ساره يعنى ناخدها من قصيرها ونمشى ...مالناش عيش فى المسابقة دى الظاهر   

يعنى عاجبك الارهاب اللى عاملاه ساره دا يا استاذ معتز من اولها كدا كوسة وبالباشميل كمان

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الشروط والجوايز كلها هايلة يا استاذ معتز تسلم ايدك   
> 
> بس حضرتك ما وضحتش مدى المسابقة قد ايه  يعنى هاتستمر شهر ولا اتنين ولا تلاتة  
>  وكمان النقط الخمسة اللى هاياخدها اى حد ينزل موضوع عن الثورة فى قاعة التاريخ هاتبقى تقديرية يعنى كله هاياخد الخمس درجات فى حالة تنزيل موضوع ولا على حسب جودة الموضوع وثراءه مثلا ...؟؟؟!!!!


ا*سئلة في محلها جيهان*
*ان شاء الله المسابقة مستمرة حتي رمضان*
*و كل اربع حلاقات هنعلن الفائزين بالثلاث مراكز الاولي*
*و توزع الجوائز كل اربع حلقات*
*طبعا بخصوص تنزيل الموضوع هيحصل كل كاتب للموضوع*
*علي من نقطة لخمس نقاط حسب طريقة طرحه للموضوع*
*و توثيقه و اعتماده و ذكره للمصادر التي اعتمد عليها في موضوعه* 
*هاضيف كل ده لشروط المسابقة*
*و لو فيه اي استفسارات تانية يا ريت نقولها*
*عشان نخرج المسابقة بالشكل اللي تليق بيه و بموقع ابناء مصر*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> جيهان ..
> استاذ معتز مش المفروض يوضح تاني 
> 
> ويوضح ليه أساسا ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سارة فيه امر اعتقال جيلك في السكة
" لا يسمح بتعكير صفو المسابقة او التآمر علي باقي المتسابقين او تهديدهم او التخفي في حقول الذرة 
او استعمال المهلبية لتخديرهم "
و بما انك خالفتي الشرط الاول و الاخير في المسابقة يبقي حضري نفسك للقفص
امال فين الاجنحة بتوعك جناح اليمين و جناح اليسار
شكلهم اتخلوا عنك 
و هتفضلي لوحدك 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الله ..
> إيه الحواوة دي 
> انا كده هيجرالي حاجة من الفرحة 
> اما اروح بقى ادور على ايمان ولمسة فالياكشاوية قادموووووووووون 
> يا ايماااااااااااان يا لمممممسة



أنا جيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت

وياريت الكل ينبطح لأن مفيش مكان غير لليكشاويه  :: 



وبما إننا في عصر الثورات وعدم السكوت 



يا أستاذ معتز

يا أستاذ معتز






أنا أحتج







أنا عايزه جايزه تأكل عيش  ::   ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هههههههههههه ماشى يا ساره يعنى ناخدها من قصيرها ونمشى ...مالناش عيش فى المسابقة دى الظاهر   
> 
> يعنى عاجبك الارهاب اللى عاملاه ساره دا يا استاذ معتز من اولها كدا كوسة وبالباشميل كمان


*ما تقلقيش يا جيهان*
*نحن لا نعترف بالكوسة بالباشميل*
*نحن نعترف بصينية القرع بالباشميل*
*تم تحديد اقامة سارة في شرم و مدها بيخت* 
*و خط تليفون دولي* 
*و حرية الحركة في قارتي افريقيا و اسيا و اوروبا و امريكا فقط*
*عشان تعرفي ان نابنا ازرق*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أنا جيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت
> 
> وياريت الكل ينبطح لأن مفيش مكان غير لليكشاويه 
> 
> 
> 
> وبما إننا في عصر الثورات وعدم السكوت 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه
انبطاح تاني
كفاية انبطاح يا ايمان
احنا زهقنا من الانبطاح
سيبينا واقفين يومين تلاتة من غير انبطاح
حمدالله علي السلامة يا ستي
و الجايزة الاولي عشان اكل العيش 
صنية مكرونة بالباشميل
ايه رايك كده 
منورة يا ايمان
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هههههههههه
> حرام عليك يا مصراوية 
> بلاش الياكشوية بالله عليكي
> يعني هنبتدي بالياكشوية و بعد كده حكيم يدخل بالمهلبية 
> هنروح كلنا في شربة مية 
> علي فكرة لمسة و ايمان هاطلب من ابن البلد يوقفهم و انت كمان 
> عشان اريح دماغي من الاول
> الف شكر علي مرورك يا سارة


 ::   :: 

وراك وراك وراك
مطرح ماتروح وراك
مسابقه رمضان وراك
مسابقه دلوقتى وراك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أستاذنا العزيز أ/معتز يا ميت اهلا وسهلا 
وربنا ما تعرف فرحت إزاى لما ساره بلغتنى علشان نلحق المراكز الأولى كالعاده  :: 

بجد مسابقه حلوه جدااا ووقتها مناسب جداااا والجوايز كمان والله حلوه جداااا ومميزه أوى


إن شاء الله منتظمين وفي إنتظار أولى الحلقات





ساره .... لمسه .... اتحدوووووووا



 ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *سارة فيه امر اعتقال جيلك في السكة
> " لا يسمح بتعكير صفو المسابقة او التآمر علي باقي المتسابقين او تهديدهم او التخفي في حقول الذرة 
> او استعمال المهلبية لتخديرهم "
> و بما انك خالفتي الشرط الاول و الاخير في المسابقة يبقي حضري نفسك للقفص
> امال فين الاجنحة بتوعك جناح اليمين و جناح اليسار
> شكلهم اتخلوا عنك 
> و هتفضلي لوحدك 
> *


الجناح اليمين جه
وجارى اخبار الجناح الشمال وعلى رأى المثل كلنا إيد واحده يا بهجت  :: 

وكلها يومين وهانطيـــــــــر  :: 
ونبدأ المسابقه المضاده وهانحدف باقي المتسابقين بالمولوتوف 


ساره إيه رأيك نعمل مسابقه مضاده عن شخصيات مساجين طره  :: 
وإدينا ضامنين 26 حلقه لحد دلوقتى  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> الجناح اليمين جه
> وجارى اخبار الجناح الشمال وعلى رأى المثل كلنا إيد واحده يا بهجت 
> 
> وكلها يومين وهانطيـــــــــر 
> ونبدأ المسابقه المضاده وهانحدف باقي المتسابقين بالمولوتوف 
> 
> 
> ساره إيه رأيك نعمل مسابقه مضاده عن شخصيات مساجين طره 
> وإدينا ضامنين 26 حلقه لحد دلوقتى


هههههههههههههه
والله ليكو وحشة يا ياكشاوية

عجبتني قوي المسابقة المضادة يا إيمان 
اعمليها واتوكلي على الله وحضري المعيز علشان الموقعة  :: 
وممكن تعملي سؤال توقعات !! تفتكروا حلقات مسابقة شخصيات مساجين طرة ممكن توصل لكام حلقة ؟!!
بتفكرني بفوزاير شريهان "الليالي الألف ليلة بعدها ليلة"
دا لسه يا ايمان الحلقات حتعدي بس انتو حضروا نفسكم  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

المسابقة هتبدأ أمته ؟؟؟
 :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> المسابقة هتبدأ أمته ؟؟؟


*اهلا يا احمد*
*اول حلقة بكرة باذن الله*
*مستنينك معانا*
**

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ينفع يا أستاذ معتز تبقى بليل لأني عندي محاضرة و حفلة بكرة وهرجع المغرب 
ممكن ؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ينفع يا أستاذ معتز تبقى بليل لأني عندي محاضرة و حفلة بكرة وهرجع المغرب 
> ممكن ؟؟


*هو باب اللوق اشتغل بدري و لا ايه يا سارة*
*ما هو يا بنتي معاك 48 ساعة من اول عرض السؤال من حقك تجاوبي فيها*
*عموما ابعتيلي ع الخاص عشرة جنيه  و انا اخليها بعد المغرب*
**

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

جميل جدا .. لازم الناس تقارن بين الثورات المصرية السابقة وثورة يناير
عشان نعرف قد اية ثورة يناير من أعظم ماقام به شعب مصر على مر التاريخ

وفرصة الواحد ينشط ذاكرته شوية  :2: 
 تسلم ايدك يا معتز على التفيذ  .. والشكر موصول لأخونا فاضل على الفكرة

تحيـــا مصـــر ،،، :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

الكل يستعد ..الكل يتأهب 
ولا عزاء للمكشوفين خارج الدرة ..
ن
ن
ت
ظ
ر
وربنا يبعد عننا شر اليكشاوية وتخطيطاتهم المدارية ..
فى الإنتظار على نار ..
يا أستاذ معتز 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

لا ماليش دعواااااااااااا
انا عاوزاها بليل يا استاذ معتز من فضلك 
ماشي انا قصادي يومين احل فيهم بس افرض حد بقى سبق وعمل موضوع عن الثورة قبلي 
اقعد انا في بيتنا اقشر بصل ؟ ولا اقعد في بيتنا اقشر بصل ؟ ولا يعني اقعد في بيتنا اقشر بصل ؟
حضرتك مش شايف كل المتسابقين بيقروا وبيحسدوا الياكشوية ازاي ؟
نحن الفائزون وإلا سيحل عليكم غضب الياكشي الأكبر نوهاهاهاهاهوووووو

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الكل يستعد ..الكل يتأهب 
> ولا عزاء للمكشوفين خارج الدرة ..
> ن
> ن
> ت
> ظ
> ر
> وربنا يبعد عننا شر اليكشاوية وتخطيطاتهم المدارية ..
> فى الإنتظار على نار ..
> يا أستاذ معتز


كده يا ندى ؟
حتى انتي ؟!!  ::(: 
طيب انا من بكرة هشتري 50 علبة نوتيلا احط عليهم علبتين سمنة واخلطهم مع حلة رز وبعدين احط عليهم بشاميل وابشر فوقيهم جبنة رومي وادخلم في الفرن ولما يخرجوا احط على وشهم عسل مخلوط بزبدة و بعدين احط ده كله في ربع رغيف  _عشان الدايت بقى _ واكلهم بالهنا و الشفا على قلبي و مطرح ما يسري يمري .. بس هه 
 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> كده يا ندى ؟
> حتى انتي ؟!! 
> طيب انا من بكرة هشتري 50 علبة نوتيلا احط عليهم علبتين سمنة واخلطهم مع حلة رز وبعدين احط عليهم بشاميل وابشر فوقيهم جبنة رومي وادخلم في الفرن ولما يخرجوا احط على وشهم عسل مخلوط بزبدة و بعدين احط ده كله في ربع رغيف  _عشان الدايت بقى _ واكلهم بالهنا و الشفا على قلبي و مطرح ما يسري يمري .. بس هه


وانا هبلغ مستشفى المجانين  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> كده يا ندى ؟
> حتى انتي ؟!! 
> طيب انا من بكرة هشتري 50 علبة نوتيلا احط عليهم علبتين سمنة واخلطهم مع حلة رز وبعدين احط عليهم بشاميل وابشر فوقيهم جبنة رومي وادخلم في الفرن ولما يخرجوا احط على وشهم عسل مخلوط بزبدة و بعدين احط ده كله في ربع رغيف  _عشان الدايت بقى _ واكلهم بالهنا و الشفا على قلبي و مطرح ما يسري يمري .. بس هه


حتى أنت يا بروتس !  :: 















اعقلى يا مجنونة 
واديها تونة
لحسن هاتنضربى بالشومة 
نونة نونة
وموش هاتقوملك قومة
كله إلا قوامك 
يا شعنونة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> وانا هبلغ مستشفى المجانين


بسرعة يا زيزو ..
علشان نخلص منها
ونستولى على النوتيلا  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طب ممكن اسالكم سؤال بريء
ايه النوتيلا دي
اول مرة اسمع عنها بجد
*

----------


## drmustafa

> *طب ممكن اسالكم سؤال بريء
> ايه النوتيلا دي
> اول مرة اسمع عنها بجد
> *


معنز يا صديقي العزيز 
تحية كبيرة على المسابقة الواعدة بالمعلومات التاريخية الجميلة التي نحتاج إليها جميعا 
أتابع إن شاء الله ويمكن أشارك إذا 
لكن قبل اذا
(اولا رشوة)

التوتيلا نوع من أنواع الشيكولاتة السائلة التي تستخدم في صنع أنواع من الفطائر والمعجنات

ثانيا طالما في رشوة يبقى في طلب
استبعاد وايقاف وإخراج ونفي وحبس سارة ولمسة وإيمان من غير ما اسميهم احسن كلامنا مايبقاش خفيف عليهم 
وبالمرة بقى اي حد له باع في المسابقات وبيكسب على طول 
ساعتها يمكن تلاقين باشارك

نرجع للجد 
تحياتي وفي انتظار المعلومات

----------


## سوما

وااااااااااااااو مش بقولك يا ابن طيبة انت نشيط اليومين دول ,, ياريت الثورة كانت قامت من زمان  ::  وبرضه مش بحسد ,,,
فكرة المسابقة جميلة وفكرتنى بايام رمضان والساعة 11 بليل فاكرين  :: 
معاكم لعل وعسى اعرف اجاوب , :: ,, بس عايزة جايزتى 2 نوتيلا لو سمحت  :: 
تسلم ايديك أ. معتز .. ::

----------


## اليمامة

ايه دا بقى إن شاء الله
انتوا بتضربوا بالرجيم بتاعى عرض الحائط وبتدخلوا النوتيلا فى المنتدى !!!
أنا بحذركم لأن لو النوتيلا انتشرت فى أرجاء قاعة التاريخ والمسابقة ..كله هايصاب بعته شيكولاتى ولن يركز فى ثورة المسابقة ..وكل واحد هايبقى فى نوتيلته ..
إلا النوتيلا ..
اتفضل يا أستاذ معتز ..صورة النوتيلا ..وعلى فكرة لو حضرتك بجد قولت الفائز الأول له كرتونة نوتيلا ..وهكذا حتى برطمان نوتيلا ..هتلاقى المسابقة اتملت حتى أقصى اليمين والشمال ..

آآآدى النوتيلا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معنز يا صديقي العزيز 
> تحية كبيرة على المسابقة الواعدة بالمعلومات التاريخية الجميلة التي نحتاج إليها جميعا 
> أتابع إن شاء الله ويمكن أشارك إذا 
> لكن قبل اذا
> (اولا رشوة)
> 
> التوتيلا نوع من أنواع الشيكولاتة السائلة التي تستخدم في صنع أنواع من الفطائر والمعجنات
> 
> ثانيا طالما في رشوة يبقى في طلب
> ...


 *اهلا باخونا الحبيب دكتور مصطفي
الف شكر علي اجابة النوتيلا " معلومة اول مرة اعرفها بصراحة " 
و بعدين ثلاثي المرح اللي ظهر منه اتنين بس و التالتة يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها لسه ماظهرتش
منور دائما يا دكتور مصطفي
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وااااااااااااااو مش بقولك يا ابن طيبة انت نشيط اليومين دول ,, ياريت الثورة كانت قامت من زمان  وبرضه مش بحسد ,,,
> فكرة المسابقة جميلة وفكرتنى بايام رمضان والساعة 11 بليل فاكرين 
> معاكم لعل وعسى اعرف اجاوب ,,, بس عايزة جايزتى 2 نوتيلا لو سمحت 
> تسلم ايديك أ. معتز ..


*هههههههه
ربنا يديمها علينا ثورة يا سوما
منورة المسابقة و منتظرينك مع اولي الحلقات النهارده بعد العشاء
طبعا فاكر الساعة حداشر لما كان المنتدي بيهنج من كتر المداخلات
ان شاء الله ترجع الايام دي تاني
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ايه دا بقى إن شاء الله
> انتوا بتضربوا بالرجيم بتاعى عرض الحائط وبتدخلوا النوتيلا فى المنتدى !!!
> أنا بحذركم لأن لو النوتيلا انتشرت فى أرجاء قاعة التاريخ والمسابقة ..كله هايصاب بعته شيكولاتى ولن يركز فى ثورة المسابقة ..وكل واحد هايبقى فى نوتيلته ..
> إلا النوتيلا ..
> اتفضل يا أستاذ معتز ..صورة النوتيلا ..وعلى فكرة لو حضرتك بجد قولت الفائز الأول له كرتونة نوتيلا ..وهكذا حتى برطمان نوتيلا ..هتلاقى المسابقة اتملت حتى أقصى اليمين والشمال ..
> 
> آآآدى النوتيلا


*كرتونة بحالها يا ندي
طب قولي برطمان 
هو يجي له بكام كده بقي باتنين جنيه مثلا و لا كام؟
*

----------


## سوما

> *كرتونة بحالها يا ندي
> طب قولي برطمان 
> هو يجي له بكام كده بقي باتنين جنيه مثلا و لا كام؟
> *


كاااااااااااااااااام كاااااااااااااااااام  ب 2 جنية ومثلاُُ كمان,,, :: ,,,,
 والله يا ابن طيبة خايفة لتكون الجائزة اخر المسابقة شوكولاتة جيرسى ام نص جنية  ::sorry:: 
شكلى هاعملكم ثورة هنااااااااااااااااااا
 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *كرتونة بحالها يا ندي
> طب قولي برطمان 
> هو يجي له بكام كده بقي باتنين جنيه مثلا و لا كام؟
> *


كرتونة لكل المسابقة يا أستاذ معتز ..طب والله فكرة عبقرية من الأفكار اللى بيتفتق عنها مخى ساعة الذروة ..
كل واحد دخل المسابقة له برطمان نوتيلا وأقترح نعمل دعم ذاتى وكل واحد يدفع حاجة بسيطة ونشترى كرتونتين نوتيلا سارة تقف على حمايتهم ويتم توزيعهم بعدالة إجتماعية ومساواة وحرية تمجيدا للثورة المصرية وبرهانا على نزاهتنا وخاصة عندما يكون الأمر متعلق بالنوتيلا ..
الحقيقة ماشتريتهاش بقالى فترة لأن دا مخالف لتقاليدى وبشترى مكانها نسكويك وجهينة لأولادى ..عبارة عن حاجة كدا تشبه الزبادى بس بالشيكولاته ومسكر ..والحجم علبه أد كوباية الزبادى ..ولذيذة ..
ممكن سارة تعرف السعر الحالى ..
وعلشان برضو أكون ضفت معلومة تاريخية بما إننا فى قاعة التاريخ ..اتفضل حضرتك اقرأ تاريخ النوتيلا ..وياريت تقوم بتجربتها بشكل شخصى بعيدا عن الأعين فى المنزل ..حتى تهنأ بها ...هههههههه


اكتشفت النوتيلا في 1940 بواسطة السيد Pietro Ferrero .. وهي حلوى ايطالية ..



في تلك الفترة كانت الشوكولاتة قليلة وغير منتشرة بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية ..

ولهذا السبب .. استخدم البندق ليعزز الشوكلت التي كان يصنعها بنفسه ..



سميت النوتيلا في بدايتها ب pasta gianduja ..

paste تعني الشوكلت الطرية وذات القوام العجين .. أما gianduja فهو اسم لشخصية كرنفالية مشهورة في ايطاليا ..

كانت تصنع بأشكال رقيقة .. بحيث يمكن تقطيعها إلى شرائح وتناولها مع رغائف الخبز والكعك ..



لكن الأطفال بدءوا يتناولون الشوكلت لوحدها ويتركون الخبز .. مما دعا Mr. Ferrero إلى إطلاق supercrema gianduja ..

حيث تمت تعبئة الشوكلت في الجرة أو البرطمان .. وتميزت بأنها قابلة للدهن ..



وبعد إنتاج هذا النوع .. أطلق اسم Nutella عام 1964 ..

Nut المكسرات .. ella تعني الرقيقة واللينة ..

كانت أسعار النوتيلا مناسبة للجميع .. واشتهرت كثيراً منذ إصدارها بين الأطباق والأطعمة الايطالية ..



في عام 1983 .. تم تصدير النوتيلا الايطالية إلى أمريكا لأول مرة .. وازدهرت سمعة هذا الشوكلت خلال العشر سنوات الأولى .. إلى أن تم بناء مصنع للنوتيلا في الولايات المتحدة ..


الآن تجدون هذا الشوكلت الرائع منتشر في 75 دولة حول العالم ..





























































نصيحة أخيرة ..بلاش سارة تقف على مخزن النوتيلا لأننا هانروح نلاقي كل البرطمانات فاضية والغطيان مرمية والشيكولاتة تسيل على وجهها وأصابعها ..هى وعصابة الأربعين حرامى ..هما اتنين آه ..بس بأربعين وياعالم عددهم كام أصلا ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> نصيحة أخيرة ..بلاش سارة تقف على مخزن النوتيلا لأننا هانروح نلاقي كل البرطمانات فاضية والغطيان مرمية والشيكولاتة تسيل على وجهها وأصابعها ..هى وعصابة الأربعين حرامى ..هما اتنين آه ..بس بأربعين وياعالم عددهم كام أصلا ..


*هههههههههه
انا متخيل الموقف و الله يا ندي 
مش كفاية توقيعها واقفة لنا علي راسها لا
و كمان متغرقة شيكولاته
هههههههههه

شكرا علي المعلومات التاريخية علي النوتيلا  يا ندي
بس ما حدش قالي البرطمان ده بكام

*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*
نوتيلا ؟
قال نوتيلا قال !!!!!

وله يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
جهِّزت دبابات المهلبية ياوله ؟
أيوه ياأستاذ كله تمام
عاوز الدانات تكون مليانة زبيب ياوله
حصل ياأُستاذ
انتشر ياوله
عاوز الكاميرات تكون بعيدة عن المشهد خالص
والأخبار تكون حلزونية
يعنى إيه ياأُستاذ
يعنى لف ودوران ياوله
ليه ياأُستاذ ؟
عشان البارومة تقفش فى التفكير ياوله
وكمان تقول للمنشاوي ينزل كل شوية بتحذير
حاضر ياأُستاذ
يامنشااااااوىىىى
أيوه يارجب
الأُستاذ بيقولك الأخبار في الحلزون
والتفكير في التحذير
كله تمام يارجب ومستنيين أمر التنزيل
وله يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
ركز معايا شوية ياوله
معاك ياأُستاذ
عمَّرت الرز ؟
أيوه ياأُستاذ والدانات زى ماقلت مليناها زبيب
وله يارجااااااااااااااااااااااااب
أيوه ياأُستاااااااااااااااااااااذ
عندما تكون جاهز
.......
.....
...
.
إضرب
يامنشاااااااااااوىىىىىىى
معااااااااااك
بث غير مباشر
*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> نوتيلا ؟
> قال نوتيلا قال !!!!!
> 
> وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأُستاذ
> جهِّزت دبابات المهلبية ياوله ؟
> أيوه ياأستاذ كله تمام
> عاوز الدانات تكون مليانة زبيب ياوله
> ...


*ههههههههههه
ماشي يا حكيم
من اولها دبابابات مهلبية و زبيب كمان
و تحذيرات
ما هي التحذيرات دي هي اللي جابتنا لورا
منورة المسابقة
بدبباتك و مهلبيتك و بياناتك يا حكيم
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مواعيد المسابقة*
*يوم الخميس اسبوعيا* 
*طريقة عرض المسابقة*
*سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة*  
*طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط*
*تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة و سيمنح المتسابق علي ذلك نقطة واحدة*
*و اي متسابق سيجاوب سيحصل علي نقطة واحدة*
*اما اي متسابق سيقوم باضافة معلومات في موضوع خاص به بقاعة التاريخ* 
*سيحصل علي* *خمس نقاط كاملة*  
*موعد ادراج الاجابة* 
*لكل متسابق الحق في الاجابة علي سؤال المسابقة خلال 48 ساعة من ادراج السؤال*
*اي موعد بعد ذلك لن ينظر اليه*  
*فريق عمل المسابقة* 
*التصميمات و النواحي الفنية*
*فنانة المنتدي* 
*loly_h* 
*شعر و زجل
شاعر الرومانسية*
 *
الجوائز*
*المركز الاول : كتاب فجر الضمير -جيمس هنري بريستد*
*المركز الثاني : كتاب تعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية -عبدالحليم نور الدين*
*المركز الثالث : مصر القديمة -عبدالحميد زايد* 
*ان شاء الله المسابقة مستمرة حتي رمضان
**و كل اربع حلاقات هنعلن الفائزين بالثلاث مراكز الاولي*
*و توزع الجوائز كل اربع حلقات*
*طبعا بخصوص تنزيل الموضوع هيحصل كل كاتب للموضوع*
*علي من نقطة لخمس نقاط حسب طريقة طرحه للموضوع*
*و توثيقه و اعتماده و ذكره للمصادر التي اعتمد عليها في موضوعه* 

*موعدنا معكم مع اولي الحلقات* *يوم الخميس 21-4-2011* 
*انتظركم*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> نوتيلا ؟
> قال نوتيلا قال !!!!!
> 
> وله يارجب
> أيوه ياأُستاذ
> جهِّزت دبابات المهلبية ياوله ؟
> أيوه ياأستاذ كله تمام
> عاوز الدانات تكون مليانة زبيب ياوله
> ...


وله يا رجب 
انت جيت يا وله
خد هنا يا وله تعالى انت والمنشاوى أما أقولك 
اسمع  كلامى أنا  يا وله هاتكسب 
لو سمعت كلامى هاغرقك نوتيلا يا وله 
اجرى يا وله هات الزبيب 
وماتقولش لحد يا وله فى السكة

وبعد ما تجيبه
تخض الحليب 
عارف يا وله ازاى تخض الحليب ..
طيب ..
بعد ما تخض الحليب
تدلق فيه الزبيب
وتحطه عالنار 
وتزود الكاكاو ..
وماتنساش يا وله اللى هاقلهولك دلوقتى ..
تحط شعرة صغيرة من بودرة العفريت 
ماتكترش يا وله ..لأحسن يطلعوا على جتتنا ..
وتقلب الخليط 
لغاية لما يبقى بزرميط
فاهم يا وله يا رجب واللا موش فاهم يا وله
طيب ..
كدا عملنا النوتيلا يا وله
تسيبها تبرد
وتعبيها فى البطرمانات
وتشيل المهلبية يا وله
وترصها النوتيلا فى الدانات
طلقات طلقات
وجوا أزايز المولوتوف ..
ارمى المهلبية ورصها بحنية
خد بالك على المهلبية يا وله
وتشيلها فى البلاعات

لغاية لما أقولل بنفسى هات 
اى حد تانى يقوله هات ..
اديله بالنوتيلا ..
هاتسمع الكلام يا وله يا رجب 
واللا هاتروح تقول لأستاذك 
اوعى يا وله
أنا موش حمل دانة مهلبية يا وله
وأروح فى العباسية 
فاهم يا وله 



وله يا منشاوى
واقف بعيد ليه يا وله
ساكت ليه يا وله
انا موس مستريحالك يا وله 


 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *مواعيد المسابقة*
> *يوم الخميس اسبوعيا* 
> *طريقة عرض المسابقة*
> *سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة*  
> *طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط*
> *تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة و سيمنح المتسابق علي ذلك نقطة واحدة*
> *و اي متسابق سيجاوب سيحصل علي نقطة واحدة*
> *اما اي متسابق سيقوم باضافة معلومات في موضوع خاص به بقاعة التاريخ* 
> *سيحصل علي* *خمس نقاط كاملة*  
> ...


كنت أتمنى يكون فيه وقت محدد للإجابة يا أستاذ معتز ..يعنى ساعة محددة مثلا
كان هايخليها أكثر تشويق وحماس
بس موش مهم
كدا برضو جميل 
المهم وجودنا مع بعض

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مقدمة المسابقة*

* ياعم ياراوي .. يا عارف حكاوي*
* قالولنا بلادكوا .. بلاد ثورجية*
* و طول عمرها .. ولادها اللي هيا*
* و من نيلها شربوا .. ولا مرة هربوا*
* و عاشوا و ماتوا فدا الحرية*

* احكي وعلّم*
* و أكد و فهّم*
* دي أيتها ثورة*
* في الأصــل .. مصــــريه*

* بداية القول ..*
* وقبل ما نشهد بكلمة حق*
* تعالـوا نصلي ع الرســول*
* باسمه يطيب الفؤاد  .. و يرق*
* حبيبي محمد المصطفى*
* على ايده القمر . انقسم واتشق*

* ونبدأ عملنا .. على الله تُكالنا*
* و على باب التاريخ ح ندق*

* تعالوبنا يالله نشوف الكلام* 
* نفكر .. ندوّر .. ونرجع قوام*
* نقول أيه  اسم ثورتنا العظيمة*
* و قامت امتى .. وفي أنهوا عااااااااااام*

*بقلم 
شاعر الرومانسية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انتظرونا مع الحلقة الاولي*
*بعد الفاصل
.........................
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
**الحلقة الاولي (1 )*

*على مر الزمان .. بزمان*
* ثورتنا قامت .. بلا اسم أوعنوان*
* و كانت شرارة .. و اول اشاره*
* تنادي بوحدة  الديان*
* تهد قصور*
* وتنهى عصور* 
* لسطوه الكهنه والكهان*

* قام بيها شاب صغير* 
* لكن بعقله كبير*
* ماهو ماإرتضاش يبقى*
* للجهل والشرك أسير*
* رفع الجبين واتحدى*
* وعقله ما قبل يرضى*
* وقال لزماً التغيير*

* هجر طيبه وكان قلبه*
* رافض الفرقه و التمجيد   * 
* عرف وحده طريق ربه*
* وقال لابد م التحديد*
* الهنا ياناس اله واحد*
* وليه وحده الجبين ساجد*
* وأديه بينادي بالتوحيد*

* ازاي يانس تعبدوا*
* اسماء ماليها معاني*
* و تركعوا و تسجدوا*
* لأمون ورع و أسامي*
* متوحدوه الاله*
* ليه الركوع والجاه*
* بفطره رباني*

* وارجع وراجع تاريخك*
* كتير  حكولنا عليه*
* وأكتبلنا يا مصري ..*
* ثورتنا اسمهاأيه ؟

اشعار 
شاعر الرومانسية

اعداد
ابن طيبة
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*ثورةُ إخناتون - امنحوتب الرابع - الدينية

اخناتون أو أمنحوتب الرابع هو عاشر فراعنة الأسرة الثامنة عشر حكم مع زوجته الرئيسيةنفرتيتي لمدة 17 سنة منذ عام 1369 ق.م. ...
وقد قام إخناتون بهذه الثورةِ في السنةِ الخامسة من حكمه على مصر
وبعض المصادر تقول 
أنه حكم مصر بين سنة1372 و1354 ق.م أى مايقرب من ثمانية عشر عاما
وأنتقل في العام السادس
من حكمه إلى المنطقة المسماه بتل العمارنة حاليا ، حيث شيد هناك مدينة (أخيتاتون)
لعبادة آتون واتخذ منها عاصمة سياسية ودينية جديدة

وتعتبر هذه الثورة
هي الإنقلاب - أو الإصلاح الديني - على عبادة آلهة طيبة المتعددة
وهي ثورة صارت في اتجاه ...

" التوحيد "

لعبادة آتون

الإله الواحد
*

----------


## nova_n

> *مواعيد المسابقة*
> *يوم الخميس اسبوعيا* 
> *طريقة عرض المسابقة*
> *سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة*  
> *طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط*
> *تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة و سيمنح المتسابق علي ذلك نقطة واحدة*
> *و اي متسابق سيجاوب سيحصل علي نقطة واحدة*
> *اما اي متسابق سيقوم باضافة معلومات في موضوع خاص به بقاعة التاريخ* 
> *سيحصل علي* *خمس نقاط كاملة*  
> ...


 *
الاستاذ معتز

الحمد لله أخيرا عرفت شروط المسابقة ممكن اسأل 
بس حضرتك أستحملنى شوية
الاجابات هتكون هنا فى خلال 48 ساعة  صح
لكن مش عارفة 
يعنى لازم ننشر موضوع بقاعة التاريخ عن اى موضوع 
او يخص نفس الثورة
قبل الاجابة عن السؤال مش كده 
شكلى مش فالحة بالمسابقة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرة الرد*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مش عارفة ليه كان قلبى حاسس انك هاتبدأ بإخناتون يا استاذ معتز ههههههههه
عموما هو بدعوته للتوحيد قاد اول ثورة فى مصر مافيش شك وخاصة انها كانت ثورة دينية فى دولة بتقدس الحاكم لدرجة التأليه ودفع حياته ثمنا لهذه الثورة ...!!!
الثورة كانت فى خلال سنوات حكمه التى كانت من سنة 1353 ق .م الى 1336ق.م
تحياتى وربنا يسهل وقدر انزل موضوع كويس عنه  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> الاستاذ معتز
> 
> الحمد لله أخيرا عرفت شروط المسابقة ممكن اسأل 
> بس حضرتك أستحملنى شوية
> الاجابات هتكون هنا فى خلال 48 ساعة  صح
> لكن مش عارفة 
> يعنى لازم ننشر موضوع بقاعة التاريخ عن اى موضوع 
> او يخص نفس الثورة
> ...


 *اهلا نوفا اي حد هيرد خلال 48 ساعة من ميعاد المسابقة هتتحسيب اجابته صح و له نقطة واحدة فقط
يعني ممكن تجاوبي بعد نزول السؤال مباشرة زي ما عمل حكيم عيون مثلا
و اذا قدر يعمل لنا موضوع في قاعة التاريخ عن الثورة محل الحلقة هيحصل علي 5 درجات
و ده متوقف علي جودة موضوعه ده من حيث طريقة عرضة و دقة المعلومات اللي قام عليها الموضوع و ذكر المصادر اللي اعتمد عليها
مسابقتنا للاسف سوف تجبرنا جميعا علي اعادة القراءة و كتابة الابحاث زي ايام ما كنا في الجامعة
منتظرينك معنا*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مش عارفة كان عندى اقتراح يا استاذ معتز بخصوص المسابقة وكنت بفكر ابتعهولك على الخاص بس بما اننا مسابقة ديموقراطية فقلت نحطه هنا عشان باقى المشتركين معانا يقولوا رأيهم ...
انت بتقول كل واحد ينزل موضوع عن الثورة طيب مش كدا هايبقى فيه زحام غير مبرر فى قاعة التاريخ بمواضيع عن نفس الفكرة وهو ثورة اخناتون مثلا ودا طبعا هايأثر على تفاعل الاعضاء مع المواضيع دى دا غير انه هايظلم مواضيع تانية موجودة اصلا فى القاعة ويصح انها تكون اهم منها ...ليه مانعملش موضوع واحد وانت اللى تعمله وكل واحد ينزل مشاركته عن الثورة فيها يعنى التقييم مايبقاش على موضوع الثورة ولكن يبقى عن افضل مشاركة اتوضعت عن الثورة فى الموضوع دا وهكذا كل حلقة تنزل موضوع عن الحلقة نحط فيه مشاركتنا اللى هانتقيم بناءا عليها ... مجرد وجهة نظر ياريت اعرف رأيكم فيها

----------


## ابن طيبة

> مش عارفة كان عندى اقتراح يا استاذ معتز بخصوص المسابقة وكنت بفكر ابتعهولك على الخاص بس بما اننا مسابقة ديموقراطية فقلت نحطه هنا عشان باقى المشتركين معانا يقولوا رأيهم ...
> انت بتقول كل واحد ينزل موضوع عن الثورة طيب مش كدا هايبقى فيه زحام غير مبرر فى قاعة التاريخ بمواضيع عن نفس الفكرة وهو ثورة اخناتون مثلا ودا طبعا هايأثر على تفاعل الاعضاء مع المواضيع دى دا غير انه هايظلم مواضيع تانية موجودة اصلا فى القاعة ويصح انها تكون اهم منها ...ليه مانعملش موضوع واحد وانت اللى تعمله وكل واحد ينزل مشاركته عن الثورة فيها يعنى التقييم مايبقاش على موضوع الثورة ولكن يبقى عن افضل مشاركة اتوضعت عن الثورة فى الموضوع دا وهكذا كل حلقة تنزل موضوع عن الحلقة نحط فيه مشاركتنا اللى هانتقيم بناءا عليها ... مجرد وجهة نظر ياريت اعرف رأيكم فيها


*اوافق و بشدة يا جيهان
اقتراح منطقي جدا و فوائده عديدة جدا جدا 
انه هيبقي موسوعة للثورات المصرية
اذا الكل وافق نسمية ايه
اقتراحي 
" ثورات مصر عبر التاريخ "
تسلم افكارك يا جيهان
*

----------


## قلب مصر

موافقة على اقتراح جيهان حقيقي اقتراح جميل قوي 
واختيار الاسم موفق جدا أستاذ معتز
ربنا يوفق الجميع يارب  :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## nova_n

> *اهلا نوفا اي حد هيرد خلال 48 ساعة من ميعاد المسابقة هتتحسيب اجابته صح و له نقطة واحدة فقط
> يعني ممكن تجاوبي بعد نزول السؤال مباشرة زي ما عمل حكيم عيون مثلا
> و اذا قدر يعمل لنا موضوع في قاعة التاريخ عن الثورة محل الحلقة هيحصل علي 5 درجات
> و ده متوقف علي جودة موضوعه ده من حيث طريقة عرضة و دقة المعلومات اللي قام عليها الموضوع و ذكر المصادر اللي اعتمد عليها
> مسابقتنا للاسف سوف تجبرنا جميعا علي اعادة القراءة و كتابة الابحاث زي ايام ما كنا في الجامعة
> منتظرينك معنا*


 *
أستاذ معتز

شكرا كده انا اتنورت ولو انى لسه مخلصتش ابحاثى 
علشان أعمال السنة
هههههههههههههههههههه
لكن معلشى زيادة الخير خيرين
متشكرة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*بداية أنا موافق على رأي جيهان 
بخصوص طريقة عرض الموضوعات فيما يخص الثورة محل السؤال

فيه حاجة كمان ..
الثورات بطبيعتها بتكون مشطشطة وفيها شغل مطابخ على طريقة ندى
اللى بتموت في الطبيخ
وبالتالي مفروض المسابقة كمان تكون مشطشطة ومليانة توابل
ايه رايك ياابن طيبة
تحدد موعد لتنزيل المسابقة يعنى الساعة كام كل يوم خميس
ويتم توزيع النقاط كالآتي
- على حسب سرعة الإجابة
الاول 5 نقاط
الثاني 4 نقاط
الثالث 3 نقاط
الرابع 2 نقطة
الخامس 1 نقطة
- على حسب جودة الموضوع تكون بنفس التوزيع
السابق من الأول الى الخامس

التوزيع دا هيعمل جنان ياكشاوي مهلباوي

دا رأيي
انما بالطريقة بتاعة يومين
والكل نقطة واحدة 
الناس هتنام
والدرة هتختفي
واديني واحد ملل
ههههههههه*

----------


## nova_n

> مش عارفة كان عندى اقتراح يا استاذ معتز بخصوص المسابقة وكنت بفكر ابتعهولك على الخاص بس بما اننا مسابقة ديموقراطية فقلت نحطه هنا عشان باقى المشتركين معانا يقولوا رأيهم ...
> انت بتقول كل واحد ينزل موضوع عن الثورة طيب مش كدا هايبقى فيه زحام غير مبرر فى قاعة التاريخ بمواضيع عن نفس الفكرة وهو ثورة اخناتون مثلا ودا طبعا هايأثر على تفاعل الاعضاء مع المواضيع دى دا غير انه هايظلم مواضيع تانية موجودة اصلا فى القاعة ويصح انها تكون اهم منها ...ليه مانعملش موضوع واحد وانت اللى تعمله وكل واحد ينزل مشاركته عن الثورة فيها يعنى التقييم مايبقاش على موضوع الثورة ولكن يبقى عن افضل مشاركة اتوضعت عن الثورة فى الموضوع دا وهكذا كل حلقة تنزل موضوع عن الحلقة نحط فيه مشاركتنا اللى هانتقيم بناءا عليها ... مجرد وجهة نظر ياريت اعرف رأيكم فيها


أختى العزيزة جيهان

بجد أقتراح رائع جدا ومفيد
انا موافقة معاكى وباديكى صوتى
وكده هيكون كل موضوع مرجع ومفيد أكثر
وحتى لو ناخد نقطتين والا حاجة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *اوافق و بشدة يا جيهان*
> *اقتراح منطقي جدا و فوائده عديدة جدا جدا* 
> *انه هيبقي موسوعة للثورات المصرية*
> *اذا الكل وافق نسمية ايه*
> *اقتراحي* 
> *" ثورات مصر عبر التاريخ "*
> *تسلم افكارك يا جيهان*
> **


 






> موافقة على اقتراح جيهان حقيقي اقتراح جميل قوي 
> واختيار الاسم موفق جدا أستاذ معتز
> ربنا يوفق الجميع يارب


شكراااااااا 

فى انتظار باقى الاراء  :f:

----------


## nova_n

حل الحلقة الأولى


ثورة إخناتون الدينية

في بداية حكمه كان إسم إخناتون امنفيس الرابع.

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ثورة إخناتون الدينية































وأنا مغاصماك يا استاذ معتز..بس هه  ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

> ثورة إخناتون الدينية
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وأنا كمان مغصماهم علشان خاطلك انتى يا سالة 
ولوحى بقى اعملى سوندويتس النوتيلا ولا يهمك يا كميلة 
وهاتيلى حتة

----------


## اليمامة

طبعا أنا موافقة على اقتراح جيهان
وبصراحة انا بعترف انى كنت موش ناوية أنزل ولا موضوع كدا بشكل كروكى 
إنما بالشكل التجميعى دا ..لن ينسى من ذاكرة المنتدى
وطبعا أنا موش حاسة بمتعة المنافسة المهلباوية اليكشاوية على رأى حكيم عيووون
ودا كان سؤالى واقتراحى لحضرتك يا أستاذ معتز لو حضرتك قريته
تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وأنا كمان مغصماهم علشان خاطلك انتى يا سالة 
> ولوحى بقى اعملى سوندويتس النوتيلا ولا يهمك يا كميلة 
> وهاتيلى حتة


 وانتي كمان يا ندى مغاصماكي 
ولسوف تندمون أشد الندم وتغرقون في النوتيلا 
ولا تراجع ولا إستسلام بين قوسين القبضة الدامية ..
انكم تستغلون ضعفي لأن وينجي الشمال في الأسكندرية 
ووينجي اليمين في المنصورة وانا في الجيزة 
ولكن هذا لن يمنعني من مطاردتكم والبحث عنكم في بيت بيت ..دار دار ..زنجة زنجة




























بس .. هه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

وانا كمان موافقة على إقتراح جيهان جدا
ويكون الموضوع ده هو اللي حضرتك هتستقبل فيه المشاركات لمدة 4040957795749394 ساعة 
وبعدها يتم التقييم 
وممكن تسميه مثلا يعني مثلا 
التنين الأزرق أحمر العينين 
أو مثلا ليلة القبض على الريس 
أو  بوكيمون 
يعني في كذا أوبشن بس أنا أنصح حضرتك 
تسميه أوراق التاروت ..

----------


## اليمامة

> وانتي كمان يا ندى مغاصماكي 
> ولسوف تندمون أشد الندم وتغرقون في النوتيلا 
> ولا تراجع ولا إستسلام بين قوسين القبضة الدامية ..
> انكم تستغلون ضعفي لأن وينجي الشمال في الأسكندرية 
> ووينجي اليمين في المنصورة وانا في الجيزة 
> ولكن هذا لن يمنعني من مطاردتكم والبحث عنكم في بيت بيت ..دار دار ..زنجة زنجة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
خلاويص بقى ..
خليها برطمان النوتيلا يا ستى بحاله
انا عارفة انك راسمة على كدا
بس 5 ساعات على المشاية وحقك برقبتك ..هههههه
وبعدين إذا كنت أنا ماجويبتش أهو ومستنياكى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والنبي إيه

أنا أحتج







كده السؤال ينزل من غير ما أعرف
طب حد يقول تررن طيب



عموما





ماااااااااااااشي




عموما

أنا مع جيهان في رأيها طبعا 
وكمان مع أ/ حكيم علشان بهارات المسابقه
بس كل إجابه بعد الرابع تاخد نقطه

وتكون المسابقه قبل الساعه سبعه ياريت
وياريت كمان لو أ/ حكيم مش فاضي في الميعاد دا
وقلب مصر وندى وأ/ نادر ود/ مصطفي وسوما وباقي الأعضاء برضه مش فاضيين
ويكون أنا وساره ولمسه فاضيين تماما

وسيبونا إحنا بقا نطأش في بعض على المراكز  :: 

راجعه تانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بيقولوا ثورة إخناتون الدينيه

يعنى انا هاعرف أكتر منهم  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اذا - هتقمص دور فتحي سرور مع ان مافيش الا كام ايد اللي اترفعت - موافقة
يبقي نفس الشروط زي هي الا اننا هنعدل فيها حسب راي حكيم
على حسب سرعة الإجابة
الاول 5 نقاط
الثاني 4 نقاط
الثالث 3 نقاط
الرابع 2 نقطة
الخامس 1 نقطة

و تم تخصيص الموضوع ده لمداخلاتكم الخاصة بثورات مصر

**ثورات مصر عبر التاريخ 
*

*
و برضه حسب راي حكيم 
افضل مداخلة 5 نقاط
ثم 4 نقاط لافضل ثاني مداخلة
ثم 3 نقاط لافضل تالت مداخلة
ثم 2 نقطة لافضل رابع مداخلة
ثم نقطة واحدة لافضل خامس مداخلة
و بالطبع هذه المداخلات سيتم الحكم عليها بعد مرور توقيت ال 48 ساعة من عرض السؤال

تمام كده و لا فيه تعديلات تانية ؟

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> والنبي إيه
> 
> أنا أحتج
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انتي جيتي يا هاااااااااانم ؟
واتصل بيكي ومن الكلية 
واقولك يا إيمان 
شرف الكشافة يا إيمي 
تاريخ الياكشاوية يا إيمو
الكلام ده كان الساعة كام فكريني كده ؟
أيووووه واحدة و سبعتاشر دقيقة 
وانتي قولتيلي ايه في التليفون يا ايمان ؟
قولتيلي هدخل أهو يا سارة 
واهي المسابقة اشتغلت 
والناس حلوا 
وحلو يا حلو 
وجنااااب سيادة سعادتك ناموسيتك كحلي 
عموما 
حسابنا بعدين يا هانم 
وقال إيه أنا أحتج ..أنا هوريكي ..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههه
> خلاويص بقى ..
> خليها برطمان النوتيلا يا ستى بحاله
> انا عارفة انك راسمة على كدا
> بس 5 ساعات على المشاية وحقك برقبتك ..هههههه
> وبعدين إذا كنت أنا ماجويبتش أهو ومستنياكى


خلاص يا ندى 
انا زامحتيكي 
ورايحة العب على المشاية ساعاية 
بس المرة الجاية 

























مش هتلاقي نوتيلا في أي منفذ بيع فيكي يا جمهورية  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الإجابه ثورة أخناتون الدينيه



وطبعا موافقه على تعديلات المسابقه
لكن درجات الإجابات تبدأ حسابها من الحلقه الجايه بعد ما نعرف الميعاد



موافقه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> انتي جيتي يا هاااااااااانم ؟
> واتصل بيكي ومن الكلية 
> واقولك يا إيمان 
> شرف الكشافة يا إيمي 
> تاريخ الياكشاوية يا إيمو
> الكلام ده كان الساعة كام فكريني كده ؟
> أيووووه واحدة و سبعتاشر دقيقة 
> وانتي قولتيلي ايه في التليفون يا ايمان ؟
> قولتيلي هدخل أهو يا سارة 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
ربنا يسعد يا سارة
الحمدلله الياكشاوية وقعوا في بعض*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طبعا حساب النقاط هيبتدي زي ما قالت ايمان من حلقة الاسبوع اللي جاي 
" الحلقة التانية "
اللي هتكون يوم 
الخميس 28/4/2011
الساعة 9 مساءا
باذن الله علينا و عليكم بخير
بكرة هاعيد كتابة شروط المسابقة بالكامل و اعرضها عليكم
و اعدل مداخلة الشروط رقم 2 في الصفحة الاولي

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *حياة إخناتون*
> 
> 
> 
>  حكم بين سنة1372  و1354 ق.م ابن أمنحتب  الثالث، وزوج الجميلة نفرتيتي. حكم مصر قرابة ثمانية عشر عاما وأنتقل  في العام السادس من حكمه إلى منطقة  تل العمارنة، حيث شيد هناك مدينة (أخيتاتون) لعبادة آتون واتخذ منها عاصمة  سياسية ودينية جديدة، وأقسم ألا يغادرها طوال حياته وهذه المدينة تقع الآن  في منطقة تل العمارنة التابعة لمدينة ملوي بمحافظة المنيا شرق النيل. بعد موت إخناتون محيت لاهوتيته الشبيهة بالديانة التوحيدية، فأهملت ثقافيا  وشطب اسم إخناتون من قوائم الملوك، وعندما رجع المصريون إلى معتقداتهم  وعاداتهم القديمة أطلقوا على إخناتون الذي بات غريباً على شعبه بسبب  هرطقته، اسم عمهزوم العمارنةع. وقد تم محو كل أثر لإخناتون، في عهد خليفته توت عنخ آمون، وعندما صار  القائد حور محب ملكاً قام  بالتأريخ لمدة حكمه ابتداء من موت إخناتون.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حلوة أوى المداخلة يا سارة وشيقة..تسلم ايدك 
 :f2:

----------


## hanoaa

أجاوب الأول و لا أعاتب الأول
هاجاوب و أعاتب بعد الفاصل
ثورة إخناتون الدينية و دعوته للتوحيد

----------


## اليمامة

> أجاوب الأول و لا أعاتب الأول
> هاجاوب و أعاتب بعد الفاصل
> ثورة إخناتون الدينية و دعوته للتوحيد



ازيك يا هناء ..واحشانا فى جو المسابقات 
الحلقة اللى فاتت دى ممكن تعتبريها كانت على سبيل التجربة ..درجتها موش محسوبة ولا تزعلى نفسك
ومن الخميس الجاى بقى زى ما قال الأستاذ معتز نبتدى الصراع والضرب بالمهلبية ..ورجب يجرى ورانا بالجلبية ..ههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

> ازيك يا هناء ..واحشانا فى جو المسابقات 
> الحلقة اللى فاتت دى ممكن تعتبريها كانت على سبيل التجربة ..درجتها موش محسوبة ولا تزعلى نفسك
> ومن الخميس الجاى بقى زى ما قال الأستاذ معتز نبتدى الصراع والضرب بالمهلبية ..ورجب يجرى ورانا بالجلبية ..ههههههه


ازيك انتى يا ندى 
لا ياسيتى أنا زعلانة
بقى تعملوا مسابقة و شروط و حلقة أولى من غير ماحد يقولى
و تعليقات و نوتيلا و رجب يجى و أنا زى الزوجة أخر من يعلم
أستاذ معتز زعلانة جدا و ليا عندك حق عرب

----------


## hanoaa

بالمناسبة انا مش عارفه اعمل تنسيق فى الردود حد يبقى يشوف الحكاية دى

----------


## hanoaa

ياريت يا استاذ معتز بعد مانعمل مجلس عرفى و اخد حق العرب 
المسابقة ياريت تكون الساعه 11 انا 9 دى ببقى لسه يادوب بفتح باب بيتنا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ياريت يا استاذ معتز بعد مانعمل مجلس عرفى و اخد حق العرب 
> المسابقة ياريت تكون الساعه 11 انا 9 دى ببقى لسه يادوب بفتح باب بيتنا


 *ليه بس يا دكتورة
ايه اللي مزعلك
قزلي لي مين اللي مزعلك 
و انا ازغطه برطمان نوتيلا اللي ما اعرفوش ده بتاع سارة و ندي 
و اكتمه بطبقين مهلبية من بتوع حكيم
انت تؤمري بس
حمدلله ع السلامة يا دكتورة
المسابقة تم الاعلان عنها هنا و في الفيس بوك و الفيس اللي مش بوك و التويتر 
و امة لا اله الا الله كلها عرفت
الا هنوءة
تبقي غلطة مين يا استاذة
منورة المسابقة
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عموما الشروط كلها هتكون موجودة امام الجميع بكره ان شاء الله
و هاحاول اخليها الساعة 11 عشان خاطر سعادة الدكتورة هناء
*

----------


## اليمامة

> ازيك انتى يا ندى 
> لا ياسيتى أنا زعلانة
> بقى تعملوا مسابقة و شروط و حلقة أولى من غير ماحد يقولى
> و تعليقات و نوتيلا و رجب يجى و أنا زى الزوجة أخر من يعلم
> أستاذ معتز زعلانة جدا و ليا عندك حق عرب


 *
هههههههههه
طب خلاص ماتزعليش ..سماح ..بس عندك حق فى حكاية الزوجة آخر من تعلم دى 
موش عارفة ليه افتكرت عذاب صلاح منصور فى فيلم الزوجة التانية وعبقريته ..هههههههه..لا سناء جميل ولا سعاد حسنى ..
كل مسابقة وانتى طيبة ومنورة
وعلى فكرة التنسيق شغال عادى*

----------


## اليمامة

> *عموما الشروط كلها هتكون موجودة امام الجميع بكره ان شاء الله
> و هاحاول اخليها الساعة 11 عشان خاطر سعادة الدكتورة هناء
> *


حلو موعد الساعة 11 دا يا أستاذ معتز 
فى الوقت دا بفتكر أيام اللهاث اللى كان بيرتفع وجيبه من ورا الشاشات فى رمضان اللى فات ..
كدا جميل ..
تسلم ايدك 
 :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

" وأدي نتيجة الديموقراطية اللى بقت في البلد
المسابقة اتشقلبت رأساً على عقب .. ولا عـــزاء للديكتاتورية "  :notme: 

لالالالالالا .. 
الشعب يريد عودة الديكتاتورية
الشعب يريد عودة الديكتاتورية
الشعب يريد عودة الديكتاتورية










هههههههههه
طبعاً ده كلام على لسان اخوانا بتوع الثورة المضادة .. مش أنا  :2: 


ازيك يادكتورة هنوووؤة والله ليكي وحشة يافندم ورجعت المسابقات تجمعنا من تاني  :2: 

تسلم أفكاركوا جميعاً والله 
اعتقد ان كلها حتثري المسابقة خصوصا الموضوع الواحد عن الثورة زى جيهان ما اقترحت
واللى حنشارك فيه كلنا وبكدة يبقى زي توثيق لثورات مصر عبر التاريخ

ولا ننسى الاقتراح الشطشطاوي الفلفلاوي لأخونا حكيم عيووون اللى حيولع الدنيا  :2: 

اما بخصوص الثلاثي الرهيب بقيادة  "ساره نوتيلا"  :1: 
فاعتقد ان داخل واثق الخطوات يمشي ملكا وناوي على الفوز الساحق .. ربنا يستر بقى


وأقترح - اشمعنى يعنى انا اللي مش حيقترح  :1:  - ان مايبقاش فيه ردود خاصة بالموضوع
وتقتصر المشاركات على أصل الثورة المذكورة بمشاركة معتز حتى تنتهى ثم تبدأ مشاركة معتز
بالثورة الثانية وتليها مشاركاتنا نحن .. وهكذا



كل التحيا .. و
تحيــــا مصـــر،،، :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وأقترح - اشمعنى يعنى انا اللي مش حيقترح  - ان مايبقاش فيه ردود خاصة بالموضوع
> وتقتصر المشاركات على أصل الثورة المذكورة بمشاركة معتز حتى تنتهى ثم تبدأ مشاركة معتز
> بالثورة الثانية وتليها مشاركاتنا نحن .. وهكذا
> 
> 
> 
> كل التحيا .. و
> تحيــــا مصـــر،،،


*حسن انا مش من الناس الفافي بتاعة النوتيلا دي*
*انا متربي علي المفتقة* 
*فبالراحة عليا و فهمني الاقتراح ده خطوة خطوة*
*و الا عصابة الياكشاوية هيضحكوا عليا*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *عموما الشروط كلها هتكون موجودة امام الجميع بكره ان شاء الله
> و هاحاول اخليها الساعة 11 عشان خاطر سعادة الدكتورة هناء
> *



لاااااااااااااااااا 11 صعب صعب صعب جداااااااااااااا

خلوها 9 ونص بعد ما هنوءه تفتح باب بيتها وتقفله وتطش وشها بشويه ميه وتاكل بعدين 

11 لا يمكن أبدااااااااااااا

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> " " 
> 
> 
> 
> اما بخصوص الثلاثي الرهيب بقيادة  "ساره نوتيلا" 
> فاعتقد ان داخل واثق الخطوات يمشي ملكا وناوي على الفوز الساحق .. ربنا يستر بقى
> 
> كل التحيا .. و
> تحيــــا مصـــر،،،



يا سلام يا سلام يا سلاااااااااام على الثقه
حد عرف قيمتنا أخيــــــــرا
حسستنى بإننا الأهلى يا أ/ حسن وهنكسب الدورى زى كل سنه  :: 


كده ممكن أقولك

رشح نفسك للرئاسه  ::  واليكشاويه ورااااااااااااك

هاتكسب هاتكسب  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لاااااااااااااااااا 11 صعب صعب صعب جداااااااااااااا
> 
> خلوها 9 ونص بعد ما هنوءه تفتح باب بيتها وتقفله وتطش وشها بشويه ميه وتاكل بعدين 
> 
> 11 لا يمكن أبدااااااااااااا
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


*ايمان كده انا هاخدك انت و هناء و نطلع ع القسم
اتفقوا مع بعض و بلغوني
و الا هارميكوا في برميل مفتقة

*

----------


## قلب مصر

أوبااااااااا
المفتقة تنافس النوتيلا بشدة
فهل من مغيث 
أنا بقول طالما ميعاد الساعة 11 مش مناسب كبير ياوران الياكشاوية يبقى نستمر عليه واهو نبقى قصقصنا شوية ريش من ريش الياكشاوية
شوفتي يا ايمان انا جاية اهدي النفوس بس علشان مش حتلاقو قسم أصلا تروحوله اليومين دول  ::

----------


## nova_n

*صباح الخير

يا جماعة انا توهت وبعدين الساعة 11 صعب جدا
وياريت تقولوا تانى الشروط من الأول

شكرا*

----------


## hanoaa

> " وأدي نتيجة الديموقراطية اللى بقت في البلد
> المسابقة اتشقلبت رأساً على عقب .. ولا عـــزاء للديكتاتورية " 
> 
> لالالالالالا .. 
> الشعب يريد عودة الديكتاتورية
> الشعب يريد عودة الديكتاتورية
> الشعب يريد عودة الديكتاتورية
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
ديكتاتورية تانى
ده إحنا لسه ماحسناش بطعم الديموقراطية 
الله يسلمك يا أستاذ حسن و الله وحشتونى كلكلوا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*نفس اللى بيحصل في البلد بعد 25 يناير
بيحصل هنا في المسابقة
آراء
ورقص
لا قصدي رفض
وهات وخد
وباصي
وطلع بيها
وخد الأول وخد التاني
اهو هيشوط
هيشوط
يااااااااااااااااااااااه
فوق العارضة بميللي
سارة خدت كارت أحمر
وإيمان بتعيط بس بتحاول تجمع الفريق
الثورة دلوقتي مع جيهان
بتيدها لقلب مصر
قلب مصر بترفعها لندي في الوينج الشمال
بتتاخد من ندى
بياخدها شاعر الرومانسية كابتن الثورة المضادة
طالع ادام
السكة فاضية
بيديها لابن طيبة
ابن طيبة بيرفعها لحكيم
حكيم طالع
هوا والجول
هوا والجول
هيشوط هيشوط
حكيم بيشوط
جووووول
الجول الاول لفريق الثورة المضادة
إيمان بتشخط في هنووءة
- فالحة يااختى .. بتترمي في حتة والثورة في حتة تانية -
سارة برا الملعب غرقت وشها مهلبية من الغيظ والعياط
قلب مصر بتسنتر
بتدى ندى 
ندى بتديها لايمان
ايمان بتديها لندى
تدى بتديها تانى
طالعين طالعين مكتسحين
جيهان مستنية الثورة
ندى رفعت الكورة موزة
جيهان بدماغها الظلط
جوووووووووول
الجول الأول للثورة
سارة طارت من الفرح
جريت على جيهان
خدتها بالمهلبية
قصدي بالحضن
إيمان عجبها الموقف خدت لحسة من وش سارة
ابن طيبة واقف زعلان
شخط فى اسكندراني
- واقف تاكل مهلبية حضرتك فالح بس تقولى تحيا الثورة -
وبكده انتهت أحداث المباراه
بالنتيجة الإيجابية
واحد واحد*

*أنا رأيي 
ولا بلاش رأيي دى
هههههههههههه

أنا بقول الحلقة اللى فاتت يا ابن طيبة
الكل ياخد خمسة وخميسة
خمسة على سرعة الإجابة
و خميسة على الموضوع

على فكرة خميسة دى يعنى خمسة ملفوفة على خمسة
هههههههههههههههه
والجدع يحصلني بقى

إجرى ياوله يارجب
هههههههههه
*

----------


## hanoaa

> لاااااااااااااااااا 11 صعب صعب صعب جداااااااااااااا
> 
> خلوها 9 ونص بعد ما هنوءه تفتح باب بيتها وتقفله وتطش وشها بشويه ميه وتاكل بعدين 
> 
> 11 لا يمكن أبدااااااااااااا
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


ليه بس يا إيمى لا يمكن ليه
11 حلوة و زى الفل
يا دوب أكون إتغديت و الذى منه  أنا بكون بره البيت من الصبح
وافقى يا إايمى

----------


## hanoaa

> *نفس اللى بيحصل في البلد بعد 25 يناير
> بيحصل هنا في المسابقة
> آراء
> ورقص
> لا قصدي رفض
> وهات وخد
> وباصي
> وطلع بيها
> وخد الأول وخد التاني
> ...


مش فاهمة حاجة على فكرة 
عموما يعنى منور
و بمناسبة إنى شوفتك فين واحد وطن

----------


## hanoaa

> *صباح الخير
> 
> يا جماعة انا توهت وبعدين الساعة 11 صعب جدا
> وياريت تقولوا تانى الشروط من الأول
> 
> شكرا*


صباح الفل يا نوفا
مالها 11 بس
الدنيا صيف و السهر يحلى 
وافقى علشان ماحدش يقول ديكتاتورية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *نفس اللى بيحصل في البلد بعد 25 يناير
> بيحصل هنا في المسابقة
> آراء
> ورقص
> لا قصدي رفض
> وهات وخد
> وباصي
> وطلع بيها
> وخد الأول وخد التاني
> ...


*بجد يا حكيم وقف امام المداخلة دي كثيرا جدا 
رغم انها تبدو مداخلة fun
الا انها استغرقتني كثيرا
لانها ابدا لم تكن مداخلة من اجل ال fun
ده حالنا بعد الثورة
لماذا ؟
ده اللي يا ريت نفردله موضوع في قاعة المناقشات
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> مش فاهمة حاجة على فكرة 
> عموما يعنى منور
> و بمناسبة إنى شوفتك فين واحد وطن



*انتى اللى منورة ياهنووءة

عاوزة تفهمى
اقعدى اقرى فيها لغاية شهر نوفمبر
ههههههههههههههه

وله يارجب
اجرى يا وله
ههههههههههههه*

----------


## hanoaa

> *انتى اللى منورة ياهنووءة
> 
> عاوزة تفهمى
> اقعدى اقرى فيها لغاية شهر نوفمبر
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وله يارجب
> اجرى يا وله
> ههههههههههههه*


اشمعنى نوفمبر يعنى
و فين بقى واحد وطن

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ايمان كده انا هاخدك انت و هناء و نطلع ع القسم
> اتفقوا مع بعض و بلغوني
> و الا هارميكوا في برميل مفتقة
> 
> *



ارمى ارمى يا أ/ معتز ولا يهمك
دا المفتقه مفيده للأنيميا  :: 




> *صباح الخير
> 
> يا جماعة انا توهت وبعدين الساعة 11 صعب جدا
> وياريت تقولوا تانى الشروط من الأول
> 
> شكرا*



وأدى نوفا كمان 
الشعب يريد تغيير الساعه 11




> ليه بس يا إيمى لا يمكن ليه
> 11 حلوة و زى الفل
> يا دوب أكون إتغديت و الذى منه  أنا بكون بره البيت من الصبح
> وافقى يا إايمى


 
يا هنوءه من الاخرررررررر
الراجل بيبقا جه من بره  :: 




أنا عندى الحل


إيه رأيكوا في يوم الجمعه ساعة صلاة الضهر  :: 




خلاص إيه رأيكوا في الجمعه الساعه 9

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أوبااااااااا
> المفتقة تنافس النوتيلا بشدة
> فهل من مغيث 
> أنا بقول طالما ميعاد الساعة 11 مش مناسب كبير ياوران الياكشاوية يبقى نستمر عليه واهو نبقى قصقصنا شوية ريش من ريش الياكشاوية
> شوفتي يا ايمان انا جاية اهدي النفوس بس علشان مش حتلاقو قسم أصلا تروحوله اليومين دول


إنتى سوده من جوه يا أم يوسف  :: 

فين قلب الأم  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إنتى سوده من جوه يا أم يوسف 
> 
> فين قلب الأم


معاكي حق يا إيمان ..ايه اللي حصل لأم يوسف ؟
وكما قال الشاعر ..إحم إحم ..






























كوز المحبة اتخرم ..  ::

----------


## nova_n

> صباح الفل يا نوفا
> مالها 11 بس
> الدنيا صيف و السهر يحلى 
> وافقى علشان ماحدش يقول ديكتاتورية


 *
اهلا يا هنوءة

منورة المسابقة  اصل 11 ده متأخر مش هاكون متواجدة
لكن طبعا لو رأى الأغلبية الساعة 11
خلاص هالتزم الصمت وأقبل بقرار الأغلبية هية دى الديموقراطية

شكرا*

----------


## hanoaa

> *انتى اللى منورة ياهنووءة
> 
> عاوزة تفهمى
> اقعدى اقرى فيها لغاية شهر نوفمبر
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> وله يارجب
> اجرى يا وله
> ههههههههههههه*


اشمعنى نوفمبر يعنى يا حكيم
و برضه فين واحد وطن

----------


## hanoaa

يعنى اعمل فيكوا إيه
قولتوا كل حاجة 
طب سيبوا حاجة للغلابه أمثالى
بص بقى يا أستاذ معتز 
أنا شريك متضامن مع كل واحد هايكتب فى الموضوع ده
يعنى هاخد درجات زيى زييهم كلهم 
يبقى أنا اللى هاطلع الأول
إتفقنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اشمعنى نوفمبر يعنى يا حكيم
> و برضه فين واحد وطن


نوفمبر ..إحتمال عشان الإنتخابات الرئاسية هتكون في نوفمبر ..قصـدي المفترض إنها تكون في نوفمبر إن شاء الله 


وخدي الهديتين دول ..

*رصد | عاجل : النائب العام يأمر بنقل الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك إلى مستشفى سجن طرة .
#RNN*

47 minutes ago


*خاص برصد | ماسبيرو | حوالي 1000 شخص يقفون الآن أمام ماسبيرو لتأييد الرئيس المخلوع مبارك #RNN*

39 minutes ago

وبكرة 25 إبريل كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا نوءة  :f:

----------


## nova_n

> يعنى اعمل فيكوا إيه
> قولتوا كل حاجة 
> طب سيبوا حاجة للغلابه أمثالى
> بص بقى يا أستاذ معتز 
> أنا شريك متضامن مع كل واحد هايكتب فى الموضوع ده
> يعنى هاخد درجات زيى زييهم كلهم 
> يبقى أنا اللى هاطلع الأول
> إتفقنا


 *
طبعا يا هنوءة

انتى مشاركة ضمنيا معانا وانا شاهدة
هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا*

----------


## قلب مصر

> إنتى سوده من جوه يا أم يوسف 
> 
> فين قلب الأم


سودة ..سودة دا بجد ولا بتهذير  :: 
وقدرتي تنطقيها يا ايمو .....  :36 2 44: 
روحي يا شيخة قلب مصر غضبان عليكي  :36 2 43: 
بصي انا علشان اكون صادقة معاكي اخر مرة عملت فيها رسم قلب كان كاروهات مربعة بيضاء ومربعة فزدقي 
السودة دي لسه موصلتلهاش بس احتمال قريب اجيبها  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> اشمعنى نوفمبر يعنى يا حكيم
> و برضه فين واحد وطن


طب خدي دي يا هنوءة بمناسبة نوفمبرررر

روح يا نوفمبر تعالى يا نوفمبر

----------


## hanoaa

إيه إنتوا خلاص كده 
خلصتوا إللى عندكوا
ماحدش هايحط حاجة تانى

----------


## hanoaa

> *
> طبعا يا هنوءة
> 
> انتى مشاركة ضمنيا معانا وانا شاهدة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا*


برافو يا نوفا
أيوه كده خليكى شاهدة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سودة ..سودة دا بجد ولا بتهذير 
> وقدرتي تنطقيها يا ايمو ..... 
> روحي يا شيخة قلب مصر غضبان عليكي 
> بصي انا علشان اكون صادقة معاكي اخر مرة عملت فيها رسم قلب كان كاروهات مربعة بيضاء ومربعة فزدقي 
> السودة دي لسه موصلتلهاش بس احتمال قريب اجيبها


*عشان تعرفي بس يا ام يوسف 
ان ايمان و عصابة الياكشاوية من الثورة المضادة
و ممكن من فلول الحزب البائد
و كمان ممكن يكون معاهم اجندات او بياكلو من كنتاكي
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مواعيد و شروط المسابقة*
*" حسب اخر التعديلات بتاريخ 26/4/2011 "

يوم الخميس اسبوعيا
الساعة العاشرة مساءا
* *" الميعاد ده مش هيتغير و الا نطلع كلنا علي اقرب قسم "*

*
طريقة عرض المسابقة*
*سيتم كل يوم خميس وضع فقرة عن ثورة ما حدثت في ربوع مصر المحروسة*  
*طريقة الاجابة و حساب النقاط*
*تكون الاجابة بذكر اسم هذه الثورة* 
*حساب نقاط الاجابات بالترتيب
اول اجابة 5 نقاط
ثاني اجابة 4 نقاط
ثالث اجابة 3 نقاط
رابع اجابة نقطتين
الاجابات من الخامس و حتي مرور 48 ساعة من وضع السؤال 
تحديدا و حتي كل يوم سبت الساعة العاشرة مساءا نقطة واحدة

في حالة قيام المتسابق بوضع مداخلة في موضوع
عن الثورة محل السؤال سيتم اضافة نقاط الي رصيده كالتالي
افضل مداخلة 5 نقاط
افضل ثاني مداخلة 4 نقاط
افضل ثالث مداخلة 3 نقاط
افضل رابع مداخلة نقطتان 
افضل خامس مداخلة نقطة واحدة
*
*و حساب نقاط المداخلات يتوقف علي** حسب طريقة طرح الموضوع*
*و توثيقه و اعتماده و ذكره للمصادر التي اعتمد عليها في موضوعه

*  *موعد ادراج الاجابة* 
*لكل متسابق الحق في الاجابة علي سؤال المسابقة خلال 48 ساعة من ادراج السؤال*
*اي موعد بعد ذلك لن ينظر اليه*  
*فريق عمل المسابقة* 
*التصميمات و النواحي الفنية*
*فنانة المنتدي* 
*loly_h* 
*شعر و زجل
شاعر الرومانسية*
 *
الجوائز*
*المركز الاول : كتاب فجر الضمير -جيمس هنري بريستد*
*المركز الثاني : كتاب تعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية -عبدالحليم نور الدين*
*المركز الثالث : مصر القديمة -عبدالحميد زايد* 
*ان شاء الله المسابقة مستمرة حتي رمضان
**و كل اربع حلقات هنعلن الفائزين بالثلاث مراكز الاولي*
*و توزع الجوائز كل اربع حلقات*


*موعدنا معكم مع ثاني الحلقات* *يوم الخميس 21-4-2011* 
*هنعتبر الحلقة اللي فاتت بروفة بعد ما غيرتوا كل حاجة في المسابقة
يعني مش هنحسب لحد اي نقاط
مش عارف حاسس ان فيه اجندات خارجية بتلعب في المسابقة
و شايف قلة مندسة عايزة تحول مسارها 
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أنا أعترض ...

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصراويةجدا
					

أنا أعترض ...


 و انا موافق علي اعتراضك يا سارة بس ايه اسباب الاعتراض ؟
قرات النهاردة عبارة جميلة جدا كنت داخل انقلها هنا لقيت مداخلتك
قلت الشيء بالشيء يذكر
ده طبعا بعيد عن مداخلتك 





			
				 النشأة فى مجتمع ديمقراطى تعلم الشخص ان ترتبط السلطة بالمسؤولية واحترام الآخرين، بينما فى مجتمع الاستبداد تقاس السلطة بالقدرة على البطش و فرض الراي و لو بالقوة
			
		

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

أنا أعترض ..
يا تسعة يا حداشر يا استاذ معتزلأني مبحبش الحلول الوسط 
يا تنتن يا تنتن  :: 
لكن حضرتك جمعت تسعة وحداشر وقسمتهم على إتنين 
وده في حد ذاته مينفعش أبدا أبد 
بس خلاص  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أنا أعترض ..
> يا تسعة يا حداشر يا استاذ معتزلأني مبحبش الحلول الوسط 
> يا تنتن يا تنتن 
> لكن حضرتك جمعت تسعة وحداشر وقسمتهم على إتنين 
> وده في حد ذاته مينفعش أبدا أبد 
> بس خلاص


 *سارة انا شايف ناس في عربية بيضة و لابسين ابيض و معاهم بالطوا ابيض
بيسالوا عليك تحت البيت
الحقي اهربي
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سودة ..سودة دا بجد ولا بتهذير 
> وقدرتي تنطقيها يا ايمو ..... 
> روحي يا شيخة قلب مصر غضبان عليكي 
> بصي انا علشان اكون صادقة معاكي اخر مرة عملت فيها رسم قلب كان كاروهات مربعة بيضاء ومربعة فزدقي 
> السودة دي لسه موصلتلهاش بس احتمال قريب اجيبها


يالهووووووووووى قلب مصر غضبان عليا
دا أنا
أبوس القدم
وأبدى الندم
على غلطتى في حق










العسل  :f: 



وأخيــــــــرا
اليكشاويه والشعب إيد واحده  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *عشان تعرفي بس يا ام يوسف 
> ان ايمان و عصابة الياكشاوية من الثورة المضادة
> و ممكن من فلول الحزب البائد
> و كمان ممكن يكون معاهم اجندات او بياكلو من كنتاكي
> *


إحنا بتوع معركة الجمل  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *سارة انا شايف ناس في عربية بيضة و لابسين ابيض و معاهم بالطوا ابيض
> بيسالوا عليك تحت البيت
> الحقي اهربي
> *



 ::   :: 

الثوره نجحت الثوره نجحت
وكل واحد بقا في مكانه الصحيح  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الثوره نجحت الثوره نجحت
> وكل واحد بقا في مكانه الصحيح


 *
ههههههههههههههههه
شكلك هتحصلي سارة يا ايمان*

----------


## hanoaa

> *مواعيد و شروط المسابقة*
> *" حسب اخر التعديلات بتاريخ 26/4/2011 "
> 
> يوم الخميس اسبوعيا
> الساعة العاشرة مساءا
> * *" الميعاد ده مش هيتغير و الا نطلع كلنا علي اقرب قسم "*
> 
> *
> طريقة عرض المسابقة*
> ...




سؤال هى الجوايز مش هاتتغير كل مرة يعنى هما هما ال 3 كتب دول مافيش جديد
يعنى لو كسبتهم التلاتة هاتدونى إيه بعدكده
و بعدين عندى رأى 
حضرتك يا أستاذ معتز تعمل 3 جوايز غير الجايزة الأولى 
ليه بقى
لأن حكيم بيبقى نايم على باب القاعة مستنى
و بيحضر أرواح تقوله إيه السؤال اللى هاينزل و بعد ثانية بيجاوب
يبقى هو الأول إعملنا احنا بقى جوايز 
إن شالله حتى ميكى و سميرو تان تان

----------


## hanoaa

> أنا أعترض ..
> يا تسعة يا حداشر يا استاذ معتزلأني مبحبش الحلول الوسط 
> يا تنتن يا تنتن 
> لكن حضرتك جمعت تسعة وحداشر وقسمتهم على إتنين 
> وده في حد ذاته مينفعش أبدا أبد 
> بس خلاص




اعملى زى ماقالك أستاذ معتز بالظبط
إلحقى الناس إللى مستنين سيادتك تحت
الحمد لله هايريحونا من واحده عقبال الباقيين
أنا عايزة المسابقة ليا أنا و بس علشان أخد ال 3 كتب لوحدى
ماتقلقيش هازورك هناك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سؤال هى الجوايز مش هاتتغير كل مرة يعنى هما هما ال 3 كتب دول مافيش جديد
> يعنى لو كسبتهم التلاتة هاتدونى إيه بعدكده
> و بعدين عندى رأى 
> حضرتك يا أستاذ معتز تعمل 3 جوايز غير الجايزة الأولى 
> ليه بقى
> لأن حكيم بيبقى نايم على باب القاعة مستنى
> و بيحضر أرواح تقوله إيه السؤال اللى هاينزل و بعد ثانية بيجاوب
> يبقى هو الأول إعملنا احنا بقى جوايز 
> إن شالله حتى ميكى و سميرو تان تان


هههههههههههه هوا انتى ناوية تكسبى كام مرة يا هناء ؟؟؟؟
بس انتى بس اتجدعنى واكسبيلك مرة واحدة انتى مش شايفة يا بنتى المتربصين بالمسابقة قد ايه دا يبقى كويس اوى لو اخدنا وسام التمثيل المشرف فى المسابقة الملغمة دى  ::

----------


## hanoaa

> الثوره نجحت الثوره نجحت
> وكل واحد بقا في مكانه الصحيح



 على خيرة الله يا إيمان
بس ياريت إللى يروح مكانه مايرجعش هنا تانى

----------


## hanoaa

> هههههههههههه هوا انتى ناوية تكسبى كام مرة يا هناء ؟؟؟؟
> بس انتى بس اتجدعنى واكسبيلك مرة واحدة انتى مش شايفة يا بنتى المتربصين بالمسابقة قد ايه دا يبقى كويس اوى لو اخدنا وسام التمثيل المشرف فى المسابقة الملغمة دى


 
يا بنتى استنى بس
ماهو أنا حليتها خلاص
حكيم عيون ليه جايزة لوحده
و سارة و إيمان راحوا مع إللى كانوا مستنينهم تحت و مش هايرجعوا
و أم يوسف غلبانه مننا و علينا
فاضل مين أنا و إنتى
شوفتى سهلة إزاى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا بنتى استنى بس
> ماهو أنا حليتها خلاص
> حكيم عيون ليه جايزة لوحده
> و سارة و إيمان راحوا مع إللى كانوا مستنينهم تحت و مش هايرجعوا
> و أم يوسف غلبانه مننا و علينا
> فاضل مين أنا و إنتى
> شوفتى سهلة إزاى


خلاص بدال الحكاية هاترسى عليا انا وانتى يبقى فرجت 




















































انتى تاخدى سمير وتان تان وانا هاخد ميكى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> ههههههههههههههههه
> شكلك هتحصلي سارة يا ايمان*


 ::$:   ::$: 

ماقدرش أسيبها لواحدها .... دا إحنا زى التوأم الملتصق  ::   ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

عاوز العب يا جدعان

انا عملت حادثة وزهقان من القعدة فى البيت والله

حد يسلينى بقى ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> عاوز العب يا جدعان
> 
> انا عملت حادثة وزهقان من القعدة فى البيت والله
> 
> حد يسلينى بقى


*كان مرة فيه واحد اسمه هيثم
صباعه دوحس سمي نفسه صباع البطل
مرة واحدة زهق من الاسم
قال اسمي نفسي السفاح الرحيم 
النهاردة هينام و بكرة هيصحي 
هيلاقي ان اسمه بقي عبدالحليم
و توتة توتة فرغت الحدوتة
ايه رايك يا سفاح*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عاوز العب يا جدعان
> 
> انا عملت حادثة وزهقان من القعدة فى البيت والله
> 
> حد يسلينى بقى


الف سلامة عليك يا هيثم 
عشان كدا بقى كنت مختفى ؟؟؟ عموما الحمد لله انها جت سليمة وان شاء الله تشاركنا وتقضى وقت جميل معانا ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كان مرة فيه واحد اسمه هيثم
> صباعه دوحس سمي نفسه صباع البطل
> مرة واحدة زهق من الاسم
> قال اسمي نفسي السفاح الرحيم 
> النهاردة هينام و بكرة هيصحي 
> هيلاقي ان اسمه بقي عبدالحليم
> و توتة توتة فرغت الحدوتة
> ايه رايك يا سفاح*


هيثم هوا انت اللى اسمك السفاح الرحيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ايه دا انا انكشفت

انا السفاح الرحيم وقريبا هتلاقونى باسم خولى الجنينة*
*
ثانيا الحادثة عبارة عن حادثة عربية وانا بالعب نيد فور سبيد بس الكمبيوتر بيسوق بغباوة***

----------


## ابن طيبة

*جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهزين

*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الحلقة الثانية

عم الراوي احكيلنا كمان*
*أيه ثورات أجدادنا زمان*
*قامت وفي وش الطغيـان*
*واتنقشت في تاريخ امجادنا*

*اللي بعيد واللي جواها*
*يحلف بترابها و سماها*
*بتاريخنا لزماً نتباهى ..*
*ونقول دولا حقيقي جدودنا*

*ثورتنا الليلة قوية*
*كسْرت طوق الأسياد*
*أول ثورة إجتماعية*
*على فقر وجوع وفساد*
*من بعد الأسرة السادسة*
*زاد الطغيان والخِسّة*
*وانتشر الظلم و ساد*

*قبل الميلاد كانت*
*يجي بالفين عام*
*كل الفئات قامت*
*خلّت قصورها حُطام*
*خلّت عاليها واطيـــها*
*وفقيرها بقى يحميها*
*و حاكمها صار خدام*

*من بعد صبر طــــويل*
*وعصور من اضمحلال*
*على ضفــاف النيـــل*
*حشــود تهــد جبــال*
*بالثــورة والتهديد*
*الأمرا صاروا عبيد*
*و اتشقلبت الأحـوال*

*قلّب معايا ودوّر*
*جوة ف دفاتر مصـر*
*تلقى الحكيم " ايب وّر "*
*هو حكيم دا العصر*
*سمــاها كلــمة وصورة*
*على برديته المشهورة*
*ثورة جياع ع القصر*

*وارجع وراجع تاريخك*
*كتير حكولنا عليه*
*وأكتبلنا يا مصري ..*
*ثورتنا اسمها أيه ؟*

**********************************
*في قديم الزمان حدثت الانتفاضة المدمرة التي اكتسحت في طريقها كل شيء ... يقول المؤرخين ان الثورة التي قام بها الشعب المصري في ذلك الزمن تعتبر بكل المعايير السياسية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية اول ثورة في تاريخ العالم ضد الطبقية ... و كان من غريب هذه الثورة انها لم يتوصل المجتمع المصري اثنائها الي الغاء الطبقات و كل الذي حدث هو اعادة توزيع الهيكل الطبقي في المجتمع المصري القديم .*
*فلقد ظلت الطبقات كما هي و لكن حدث استبدال في التسكين الطبقي حيث حل الفقراء محل الاغنياء و حل الاغنياء محل الفقراء و المعدومين*
*لقد تحدثت بردية شهيرة كتبها احد الحكماء المصريين حول ما حدث خلال هذه الثورة اذ يقول :*
*" اصبح الفقراء يمتلكون اشياء جميلة ... و اصبح العظماء في حالة يرثي لها ... لقد حل الحزن في قلوب اصحاب الاصل الرفيع ... اما الفقراء فقد امتلأوا سرورا*
*لقد دمرت قصور الملوك و نهبت القبور و اصبح الحكام جياعا يعيشون في بؤس ... و قضاة البلاد طردوا من بيوت العدل*
*و هكذا اصبح العبيد اصحاب عبيد واصبحت الجواري و النساء الفقيرات يتحلين بالذهب و الياقوت ... اما السيدات النبيلات فقد اصبحن يمشين طول البلاد و يقلن : ليتنا نجد شيئا ناكله "*
*هكذا وصف الحكيم المصري الانقلاب الطبقي الذي حدث نتيجة للظلم الذي عاناه الشعب المصري بسبب فساد حكامه و طغيانهم و عدم التزامهم بتطبيق العدالة فهب الشعب فجاة و قلب المائدة فوق رؤس الجميع*
*متي حدثت هذه الثورة و ما اسمها ؟*

*اشعار*
*شاعر الرومانسية*

*مادة تاريخية*
*ابن طيبة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ثورة بيبي الثانى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ثورة الملك بيبي الثاني

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ثورة بيبى الثانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

اول ثورة في التاريخ ثوره بيبي الثانى من حوالى 45 قرن

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا يا جماعة المنتدى تقييييييييييل جدااااااااااا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ثورة بيبي الثانى عام 2140 ق م

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تقيل بفظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة 
بس مش مهم 

















برضو الياكشاوية مكتسحين  ::

----------


## hanoaa

ماعرفش اسمها إيه 
بس هى ثورة الشعب المصرى ايام رمسيس الثالث فى عام 1184 ق . م

----------


## nova_n

*ثورة بيبي الثانى*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::

----------


## hanoaa

مش انا روحت جاوبت فى الموضوع التانى لأن السؤال هناك برضه
المهم جوجل جاب ثورتين 
ثورة على الفرعون بيبى الثانى و ثورة تانية اللى انا كتبتها هناك
خدوا بيبى التانى لحد أما أشوف التانيه دى ايه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ماعرفش اسمها إيه 
> بس هى ثورة الشعب المصرى ايام رمسيس الثالث فى عام 1184 ق . م

----------


## hanoaa

مش نافع معاد الساعه 10 عمرى ماهاكسب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الحل في الموضوع التانى يا نوءه  :: 

 ::

----------


## hanoaa

> الحل في الموضوع التانى يا نوءه


عرفت يا إيمى
ماهو دى أخرة الساعة 10

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مش نافع معاد الساعه 10 عمرى ماهاكسب


ولا حتى أربعة الفجر ولا ستة الصبح ولا سبعة بليل  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


 
أدييييهم  :: 
وانا ليكي عليه هحط نفس الصنف في الدرة كل حلقة  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> 


ايه دا انا ماشوفتش دى ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههههه هو انتى لحقتى تعمليها امتى دى يا بنتى... يا ساتر دا انتوا عصابة بجد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايه دا انا ماشوفتش دى ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ههههههههههه هو انتى لحقتى تعمليها امتى دى يا بنتى... يا ساتر دا انتوا عصابة بجد


وووولسة انتي شوفتي حاجة يا جيهان ..التقيل جاي ورااااا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أدييييهم 
> وانا ليكي عليه هحط نفس الصنف في الدرة كل حلقة


*ساره وإيمان ... إيد واحده


ساره وإيمان ... إيد واحده

*

----------


## طائر الشرق

هى ايمان وسارة مع بعض




























*دى تبقى مسابقة نص لبة*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هى ايمان وسارة مع بعض
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 ::   ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> 


 *يخرب بيت ابو برامج التصميم اللى خلوكى تحطى اسمى مكان السيجارة*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الله الله الله

هى المظاهرات اتنقلت هنا والا ايييييييييييييييييييه  :2: 

و بيبى اية بس .. دة انا حططلكوا اسم الثورة في المقدمة ههههههههههه

وبعدين فين حكيم !!!
شكلكوا كدة يا يكشاوية حسدتوا الراجل  :1: 

بالتوفيق للجميع

تحيــا مصر ،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

عرفت قصد ي يا معتز ان الموضوع هنا يبقى وثائئقي عن الثورات اللى بتتناولها المسابقة بدون 
ردود فرعية بين الاخوة المشاركين عشان يبقى موضوع متكامل وأرشيفى للثورات المصرية

وممكن ننقل الردود الفرعية - بما فيها مشاركتى دى - للمسابقة

دي وجهة نظري ..

تحيا مصر ،،، :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يعني بيبي الثاني غلط يا استاذ حسن ؟؟
طب ازاي ثورة الجياع كانت في عهد بيبي الثاني 
معنى كده اني مبعرفش اغش كمان ولا ايه ؟  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> عرفت قصد ي يا معتز ان الموضوع هنا يبقى وثائئقي عن الثورات اللى بتتناولها المسابقة بدون 
> ردود فرعية بين الاخوة المشاركين عشان يبقى موضوع متكامل وأرشيفى للثورات المصرية
> 
> وممكن ننقل الردود الفرعية - بما فيها مشاركتى دى - للمسابقة
> 
> دي وجهة نظري ..
> 
> تحيا مصر ،،،


*فعلا يا حسن عندك حق*
*تم نقل جميع المشاركات من موضوع ثورات مصر بين الماضي و الحاضر - بعد اذن الاخوة الاعضاء طبعا*
*و الابقاء هناك علي المداخلات التي تختص بعرض الثورات فقط*
*دام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يعني بيبي الثاني غلط يا استاذ حسن ؟؟
> طب ازاي ثورة الجياع كانت في عهد بيبي الثاني 
> معنى كده اني مبعرفش اغش كمان ولا ايه ؟


 *مش هاقدر يا سارة اقولك الاجابة ايه الا بعد الساعة 10 النهاردة*
*حكم شروط المسابقة بقي*
*بس انا اعتقد انها ثورة باب اللوق*
*ده احساسي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يا تري فين حكيم يا جماعة الله يكون بخير*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

امممممممممممممممممممممم

كلاكيت تانى مره بعد محاولات للبحث جديده


أول انقلاب طبقي في تاريخ العالم
ثورة الجوع أو الطبقيه ضد الملك بيبي الثانى عام 2140 ق م


 :: 



يارب أخد الخمس نقط  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يعني بيبي الثاني غلط يا استاذ حسن ؟؟
> طب ازاي ثورة الجياع كانت في عهد بيبي الثاني 
> معنى كده اني مبعرفش اغش كمان ولا ايه ؟


شكلنا وحششششششششششش  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بس معظم الكلام اللى جه فى وصف الثورة بينطبق فعلا على ثورة بيبى الثانى ...اما ان كان على الاسم فطبعا الثورات القديمة جدا دى مالهاش اسماء محددة ومعروفة  ... عموما هاكون سعيدة لو عرفت اسم الثورة الحقيقى واهو نكون خرجنا بمعلومة جديدة بدل النقط ههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بس معظم الكلام اللى جه فى وصف الثورة بينطبق فعلا على ثورة بيبى الثانى ...اما ان كان على الاسم فطبعا الثورات القديمة جدا دى مالهاش اسماء محددة ومعروفة  ... عموما هاكون سعيدة لو عرفت اسم الثورة الحقيقى واهو نكون خرجنا بمعلومة جديدة بدل النقط ههههههه



فعلا يا جيهان 
كل المواضيع اللى شوفتها يا إما بتقول ثورة بيبي الثانى وأخيرا لقيت ثورة الجياع ضد بيبي الثانى
والوصف والكلام كله ينطبق

معرفش بقا الإجابه الصحيحه إيه
بس فرصه يا جيهان أ/ حكيم مش موجود  :: 

وفي إنتظار الإجابه الصحيحه بغض النظر والله عن النقط
ما تيجى بقا يا ساعه 10

----------


## مصراويةجدا

طيب خلونا نقول انها زي ما ذكر في المقـدمة إنها "ثورة جياع عـ القصر"
تبقى ثورة الجياع في عهد الفرعون بيبي الثاني
وطبعا ده المقصود من الإجابة الأولى برضو ..ولو مطلع بيبي هشتكيكوا لجدو  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يا ترى السنوات العجاف خلصوا وبدأنا في سنوات الخير 
الشتا اللى موجود لحد دلوقتى وبغزاره وغير معهود بالنسبه لينا شتا في الوقت دا من السنه
والشتا يعنى الخير ... هل ليه علاقه يالثوره أو بعدم السكوت عن الظلم وعلو كلمه الحق ؟؟؟

أنا حاسه بكده .... يا ترى حد تانى حس بكده ؟؟؟؟ ولا دا ربط مالوش لازمه أو علاقه ؟؟؟

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ثورة الاتقلاب الطبقي الاول في التاريخ* 
* او ثورة الجياع* 
* او ثورة ضد الفساد و المفسدين* 
* ثورة ضد رجالات الدولة* 
* ثورة ضد الملك بيبي الثاني* 
* الذ طال حكمه لمدة 94 سنة و الذي استبدت به شيخوخته فدب الضعف في دولته و قلت هيبته* 
* و زاد سلطان حكام الاقاليم و زادت ثرواتهم و قل ولاؤهم لصاحب العرش فتعطلت المصالح و اشتدت المظالم* 
* مما ادي لقيام ثورة ... ثورة علي كل شيء ثورة علي الظلم و علي الحكم و حتي علي الالهة* 
* و قد صور نتائج هذه الثورة الحكيم " ايبو - ور "*

* هاعلن لكم نتائج حل المسابقة باكر " طبعا انتو عارفين النتيجة مسبقا*
* و نتائج افضل مداخلة عن الثورة بعد باكر*

**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا ترى السنوات العجاف خلصوا وبدأنا في سنوات الخير 
> الشتا اللى موجود لحد دلوقتى وبغزاره وغير معهود بالنسبه لينا شتا في الوقت دا من السنه
> والشتا يعنى الخير ... هل ليه علاقه يالثوره أو بعدم السكوت عن الظلم وعلو كلمه الحق ؟؟؟
> 
> أنا حاسه بكده .... يا ترى حد تانى حس بكده ؟؟؟؟ ولا دا ربط مالوش لازمه أو علاقه ؟؟؟


 *علي ما يبدو ان السنوات العجاف انتهت يا ايمان
و اننا علي ابواب سنوات الخير
لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بانفسهم
يا رب يتممها علي خير
يا رب
:*f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *علي ما يبدو ان السنوات العجاف انتهت يا ايمان
> و اننا علي ابواب سنوات الخير
> لا يغير الله ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بانفسهم
> يا رب يتممها علي خير
> يا رب
> :*f2:


يارب يا أ/ معتز

ويارب أشوفك يا مصر أحلى وأحسن بلد في الدنيا  :f:

----------


## hanoaa

يعنى هو لازم نقول ثورة الجياع
يعنى الساعة 10 و سكتنا و قولنا ديموقراطية 
كمان هاتاخدوا مننا نقط هى ناقصة
مش كفايه سارة و إيمان
يارب النت يفصل عندهم يوم الخميس
و يارب أنا أرجع بدرى يوم الخميس

----------


## hanoaa

مش برضه فى نتايج و أوائل  حجات و محتاجات و حركات
فين بقى أستاذ معتز

----------


## hanoaa

إيه يا جماعة
فين استاذ معتز و فين النتايج
يا أستاااااااااااااااااااااذ معتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

::  ::

----------


## hanoaa

سارة
إنتى تروحى التحرير أحسن

----------


## hanoaa

بكرة فى مسابقة و لا إيه الظروف

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اعتذر عن تقديم المسابقة اليوم لظروف خاصة
تحيتي للجميع

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ولا يهمك يا أ/معتز

في إنتظار حضرتك الخميس الجاى

----------


## hanoaa

> *اعتذر عن تقديم المسابقة اليوم لظروف خاصة
> تحيتي للجميع
> 
> *



خير إن شاء الله يا أستاذ معتز
ياريت تطمنا

----------


## hanoaa

_هو النهاردة إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

؟؟؟؟؟

فينك يا أستاذ معتز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الاسم الجديد لأستاذ معتز يا جماعة 
"نيطف زتعم"
احفظوه بقى عشان هتتسئلوا فيه ماشي ؟  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> الاسم الجديد لأستاذ معتز يا جماعة 
> "نيطف زتعم"
> احفظوه بقى عشان هتتسئلوا فيه ماشي ؟




تصدقى بالله انتى مابتستريش فى حتة ابداااااااااااااا 
ربنا يكون فى عون اللى عايشين معاكى يا شيخة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> تصدقى بالله انتى مابتستريش فى حتة ابداااااااااااااا 
> ربنا يكون فى عون اللى عايشين معاكى يا شيخة


على فكرة يعني يعني يعني ..



























عايشين احلى عيشة  :Girl (13):

----------

